# 2007 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

*The Official 2007 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports*

Well it's that time of year again where we track the snow geese up the flyways in route to their nesting grounds.

The 2006 Snow Goose Migration Reports have over 113K views - so this is a highly read service and it depends on everyone working together to provide accurate, useful information.

Click Here to See the 2006 Snow Goose Reports

PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended.

As of right now, it appears the migration has started but nothing too serious as of yet. Kansas had a big season for staging snow geese and it appears cold weather has taken it's toll and the birds held as long as they could. Missouri wasn't too bad this fall/winter season as well and there's birds present in some areas. There's been reports of birds moving into Illinois, Missouri, and Arkansas this week, and I also know the birds have started moving off the wintering grounds in Louisiana and Texas. It's still early and the numbers moving are very light, but when the weather turns for warmer temps things should start happening.

If you'd like to track reports from the states, here are some links below:

Link to the Most Accurate Snow Map:
Snow Map

*Kansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Missouri Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Arkansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Oklahoma Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*South Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*North Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here

The states still not available (if anyone is aware of them coming up - please post up):
Kentucky Snow Goose Migration Reports
Illinois Snow Goose Migration Reports
Texas Snow Goose Migration Reports
Louisiana Snow Goose Migration Reports
Iowa Snow Goose Migration Reports

Good luck this spring and remember to hunt safe and respect other hunters.


----------



## dangerousdave

i have seen a few mixed with the canadas still heading south in central illinois


----------



## Brad Harris

No birds in SE kansas yet.


----------



## jb

numbers are groing in central mo they are still not much to talk about but we are picking up some birds


----------



## the Bender

Started to migrate into NE Arkansas yesterday. I wouldn't say it's a whole bunch, but they were back & forth from the south over the end of the week. Saturday was in the 20's down there. Rice fields were thawing out when we left. Hard to say where they'll be in 3 weeks? Lot's of Goose Chaser's around, but not like the Dakotas...


----------



## snowhunter23

Starting to warm up in sodak, won't be too long and things should be clearing up out their, Im thinking the geese should start to enter sodak around the first or second weekend of march :beer:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

I highly doubt much will happen for the next 3 weeks. The midwest is supposed to get quite a bit of snow. Not sure about western Nebraska but the sqaw creek area will be getting some fresh powder, atleast it looks that way.

Hell went ice fishing this weekend and there was 18 inches of ice. That don't happen to much in central Iowa.


----------



## Snowhunter07

Snowing right now as we speak..pretty good gusts of wind to,might be a little while until they get here :-?


----------



## jkern

Geese will be on the ground in the basins by the end of next week. :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper

Don't forget to use the migration map!

*INTERACTIVE MIGRATION MAP!*

Maybe add that to the first post Chris?
*
CHRIS RESPONSE: TOO UNRELIABLE - IF THAT WERE ACCURATE THAN NEBRASKA IS HOT RIGHT NOW. TOO MANY JOKERS PUTTING IN FALSE REPORTS*

Diver Resonse: Sorry about that, I just sumbled upon it a while ago, guess I should have looked into it a little deeper before I put it in big bold font on the forum


----------



## goosebusters

How much snow is in South Dakota right now? Does the snow stay on the ground down there in Nebraska and Missouri? I just don't know how we can be talking about geese hitting 2 states below us in a week when it hasn't been above zero here for like a month.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

I know there are small numbers close to sqaw creek. There is no way big numbers will be hitting the basins that soon. It has to be warm for a little bit first.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

Central South Dakota has decent snow cover now and so does the Aberdeen area, but sioux falls, brookings, watertown are all just a couple 40+ days from brown ground.


----------



## jkern

IOWAFOWLER said:


> I know there are small numbers close to sqaw creek. There is no way big numbers will be hitting the basins that soon. It has to be warm for a little bit first.


Not all geese come from the direction of Squaw. :lol:


----------



## USSapper

Sunday is calling for temps in the 30s in ND so that should be a welcomed warm up, should melt the little bit of snow that is here in fargol


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

Here is a good website to watch the snow line. Its updated daily, and just enter the region and date.

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/nsa/index.html?region=Upper_Midwest&year=2007&month=2&day=14&units=e


----------



## Snowhunter07

They are talking upper 20's to lower 30's this weekend for Watertown.


----------



## greenhead61

Starting to get a few snows in central kansas. Seen about 10,000 last weekend. Looking forward to killin a few this last weekend of honker season. nothin like adding a few snows to the bag.


----------



## Ty

8 days in the 40s and 50s should send a few into the basins. Especially since the pumps have been rolling out 53 degree water for about a week now.

Its about go time!


----------



## snowhunter16

NOT TRYING TO SOUND LIKE A SMART @@@ BUT EVAN WHEN THE SNOW IS GONE IN SOUTH DAKOTA AND THEY GET HERE THEY WONT WANT TO GO ANY FARTHER CASUE THERES NO OPEN WATER I LIVE IN WINNER SD AND THERE DRIVING OUT ON THE LAKES AROUND HERE AND THEY HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO DO THAT FOR 5 YEARS NOW WE AHVE ABOUT 16 INCHS OF ICE THAT MEAN THAT LAKES IN EAST RIVER HAVE TO BE CLOSE TO 2FT BUT THEN AGAIN TEH GEESE ARE ONPRDICTABLE


----------



## northerngoosehunter

theres almost 30inch of ice on waubay, but the big lakes are always froze up when the geese push through. I have noticed that when the geese start comming we can usually still drive on waubay. Sheet water becomes more important than the big water sources in the spring. (By the way it was -30 in aberdeen this morning, I hope the geese dont know that.)


----------



## sflem849

diver_sniper said:


> Don't forget to use the migration map!
> 
> *INTERACTIVE MIGRATION MAP!*
> 
> Maybe add that to the first post Chris?
> *
> CHRIS RESPONSE: TOO UNRELIABLE - IF THAT WERE ACCURATE THAN NEBRASKA IS HOT RIGHT NOW. TOO MANY JOKERS PUTTING IN FALSE REPORTS*


I agree that map is a joke!

More importantly. Is it me or were we hunting snows four weeks from now in NE SoDak? It seems to me I was there in the second week of March the last two years.


----------



## beakbuster

I just spoke with a guy from Maryville. They have 6 inches of snow on the ground and 1 foot of ice on most lakes. They are forcasting a warming trend for next week with high's in the lower 50's. If that comes true, 1st of March should be the start for NW Mo.


----------



## Brad Harris

First group of about 300 showed up in SE Kansas


----------



## northerngoosehunter

sflem849 said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to use the migration map!
> 
> *INTERACTIVE MIGRATION MAP!*
> 
> More importantly. Is it me or were we hunting snows four weeks from now in NE SoDak? It seems to me I was there in the second week of March the last two years.
Click to expand...

Last year the birds came into southern Sodak early, but than stalled for a long time. Then when they did come there was a storm in mid march that pushed them back south again. We hunted snows tell april I in NE Sodak and I know guys who hunted snows in May in NE sodak.


----------



## outside

We killed a lot of geese in SW IA the last weekend in March 25-26th last year after they had been pushed back south by the big blizzard the week before. We could have killed more the very next weekend April 2-3rd when we were picking up decoys but we didn't have our guns.


----------



## gandergrinder

When you think about the migration don't worry about how much ice there is. There are really only three things you need to think about. Time of year, temperature and snow.

The geese know how far north they need to be based on the time of year. Most of the time they want to be in SD by mid march and moving into ND beginning the last week in March and into Canada by about April 10. The only reason they wouldn't be in those states by those dates is because there is 1) too much snow and they can't feed or 2) its still too cold. Once you hit 50 for a few days and you have no snow you can expect snow geese pretty soon. If they can splash in a puddle the size of your bathtub that won't freeze up at night they will be moving through.

If its April 1st and the geese are stalled in SD for whatever reason I know that the first time I see snow geese in any numbers they are going to be a mile high and headed towards Canada.

If they are really late for your area based on the average you have to figure they are going to over fly you.


----------



## Takem1187

Went to the bootheel of Mo today. Last year they were wrapped up here. Spent two hours watching the good fields. One bunch maybe 20 birds. I guess they are still South. Will report tommorow after looking all day.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

goosebusters said:


> How much snow is in South Dakota right now? Does the snow stay on the ground down there in Nebraska and Missouri? I just don't know how we can be talking about geese hitting 2 states below us in a week when it hasn't been above zero here for like a month.


In the Watertown area we just received another inch or 2 Friday..theres probably a foot or so on the ground in town so its most likely blowing around in the country with some bare spots here and there..high temps in the 30's this weekend so hopefully that stays true


----------



## Goatnose07

Good number of Snows remain in central Arkansas. Some have a yellow stain just above the bill on their "cheek" feathers. I have heard that this yellow stain is typical of returning marsh (Louisiana) birds, not sure though.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Very few birds around Squaw Creek. Saw around 300 to 500. No open water. 4 days ago.


----------



## mallard_molester

we are suppose to see 50 degrees here in omaha this week, should bring the birds in a bit. Probably will check the basin's in a week or so if the weather stays up/


----------



## Takem1187

Drove 150 miles in South East Mo on Sat the 17th. Found approx 2000 birds feeding in a bean field Just North East Of Blythville ARK. Seen three or four smaller bunches in the Kennett area. Hopefully this weeks warm weather will start the migration. Good News---I seen more ducks in Southeast Mo than I have ever seen in one day. Every puddle had ducks in it and there are lots of puddles.

Mark


----------



## possumfoot

northern edge of the birds are in nw Tn.. most will not venture into Ky, and only a few are flying to Mo.. their are birds in places i have never seen them before... they are moving away from the big river and up some of the tributaries.. it is very strainge.


----------



## Takem1187

The Mississippi has a lot of ice here in St. Louis. Maybe that is the reason. This week things are changing. I can not wait for my first Tornado of the year.


----------



## FowlWeather Friend

Game on here in MOMO - lot's of birds on the move today!


----------



## Brad Harris

Major movement last 2 days. You boys in NE MO should get ready.


----------



## Horker23

big numbers are already that far?


----------



## jb

I seen some on the move today going north west over central mo so I know they are at least that far.


----------



## FowlWeather Friend

Claycrusher,

I don't have any reports from southeast MO but I do know that the birds were stacking up in the southwest corner of the state this past weekend. Talked to a couple hands that hunted there and they said they saw a ton of birds with lots of migrators coming in Sunday on the south winds.

With the snow line located just south of Kansas City the birds appeared to be staging somewhat in that area. With the warm temps we had yesterday coupled with the forecast for the rest of the week I'd say the snow will be gone today or tomorrow and it's time to get after them.

I live on the east side of the state and saw a significant number of both snows and specks flying over the house starting on Sunday night and it really picked up yesterday.

Good luck in Dexter - you ought to be hitting it about right! :beer:


----------



## snowhunter23

Messege Below was a report on the Averyoutdoors website

Tons of snows mirgrating over central KS right now!! I'm thinking they will be coming north for a while because the weather is looking to be really warm. Right now it is 55, Forecast high for Wednesday is 65, Thursday 64, Friday 67 and Saturday 65!! Last week it was in the teens and below..Crazy Weather!!! Good luck to everyone that will be hunting them!
__________________


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

not sure on the numbers, but the way they been flying over us here in columbia the last 2 days, i dont think your 1000 mile trip will be a bust, can only get better each day, good luck!!!!


----------



## ALLSTAR55

I agree the birds will be there.. but it should test the stamina of the hunters. It could be a weekend snow goose chasers dream of with the weather they are predicting for St. Joe but it could also be one heck of a mess and miserable if they do not move. Should be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Goatnose

Several still here. GB guide service took 44 today. Observed about 10k rise this afternoon before sun down north west of Stuttgart. Stick tight and lay low MO. More birds to come your way


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Been out of town for a week....it's been a long time since I took a week off from following the migration. 

JD from the site was setup today in Nebraska, scout flocks flying into Nebraska this week and some have been reported on the ground. With the weather coming this weekend it should be interesting.

Talked to Tracy Northup with Up North Outdoors and Squaw Creek in NW MO is still froze but the ice is terrible...any day it should be opening up. Birds are coming up but not in the masses.....yet. Lots in S. MO.

I drove from Sioux Falls to Bismarck yesterday. There is barely any snow in SD and a bit more in ND. But by the time they get here I'm assuming it's a none issue, UNLESS we get more snow and we need A LOT right now.
Link to Snow Map


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

A few(couple thousand) birds came up from the south yesterday and today, mostly adult birds but still decoyed great for as few as we saw. Some feed flocks at first light and then they moved NW. Haven't seen any good east to west bird movement like we normally see in Southern Nebraska, my guess is because Squaw isn't holding birds yet.


----------



## Takem1187

Started Killing geese this afternoon just North Of St Louis. Five big bunches an hour before dark.


----------



## greenhead61

Lots of snows showing up in central kansas. A buddy and I went out tuseday and shot 32. Lots of ross geese this year almost half the birds we shot were ross. Only two juvie snows rest were adult snow and blue. The numbers getting stronger everyday. Should be a slaughter this weekend!! I LOVE THIS TIME OF YEAR. :beer:


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Yeah theres probably 3,000 on Jumbo Res. way in the NE corner from what I heard, but who knows i'm sure its just like everywhere else, numbers growing daily.


----------



## Kaplan

For snow goose counts at Swan Lake NWR, MO, point your browser to: http://www.mdc.mo.gov/cgi-bin/mdcdevpub ... y/main.cgi

For snow goose counts at Squaw Creek NWR, MO, point your browser to: http://www.fws.gov/midwest/SquawCreek/w ... rveys.html


----------



## Gary Bottger

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/hunt/wtrfowl/weekly-snow/

Those are the updated weekly counts. 

Swan Lake NWR
Date reported: 2/24/2006 - my guess would be a typo?


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

Swan Lakes snow goose count I know for sure hasn't been updated this year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I got a call this morning and guys are doing well in Union County in IL.

FYI


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER

Good numbers moving into SW Iowa all day . All setup for sat hunt .Storm is going to be north of us maybe.should hold them here for a few days.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Heres a few pics from this Wed and Thursday. 

























Not bad for only two shooters both days and only seeing about 2 thousand birds on Wed.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

sodakhunter13 said:


> Any small groups getting close to SD, I dont know how much longer I can wait...


I think sodak hunters are going to have to wait for awhile. Heavy snow today, tonight, tomorrow. Temps next week not above freezing and more snow possible on wed.

looks like nebraksa may be state to hunt snows in this spring. By the time the snow melts in sodak they are going to be in a big hurry.


----------



## sodakhunter13

We havent got the snow they were talking about this weekend and the temps Ive seen say high 30's low 40's. Snow shouldnt stay for too long...


----------



## sodakhunter13

Blue I think Im going to stick with March 10-14 numbers will start to show up. We got a storm this weekend but it didnt drop as much as they were saying, at least it hasnt yet anyway.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Weather forecast isn't very bright for SD. It's going to be a couple weeks yet.


----------



## lynxx69

Just came from Nebraska, shot 46 in a couple of days... Decided to pack up and leave with the weather that was rolling in... A few geese had migrated in in the last few days but may go a little south due to this weather... It was miserable to hunt in... Any trips should prob be delayed until this weekend for sure....


----------



## USSapper

Well Jamestown got the snow they werent suppose to get, i believe 8 inches


----------



## Gary Bottger

Northest Nebraska got anywhere from 9 to 12 inches. Highs for this week are only mid 30's.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Canadians are really starting to move back in. Saw a flock this morning with a few snows mixed in, followed by a flock of specs.


----------



## sodakhunter13

6-8 inches I believe.


----------



## ALLSTAR55

Central Missouri;
Saw several flocks this morning heading NNW. I was a little surprised with the west wind but I guess when it is time it is time. I did see a few flocks heading back south. May have been looking for food. Did not have time to hunt. 
Talked to some groups (outfitters?) from Iowa on Sunday that were stuck in MO due to the bad weather up north. One group said they killed 33 Sat and had about half that on Sunday at 10am. Another group had killed "about" 20 they said on Friday and had got rained out Sat. Took all day to pull their spread. They were trying to decide what to do on Sunday. It was rough in the fields unless you found a corn field with heavy stubble that the farmer would let you take a four wheeler in. My spot was way to muddy. I would have torn it to bits. Better farmer relations for next year I hope.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

WFC reports 15,000 Light Geese in SD with 85% of things still froze up.


----------



## Wes870

I talked to 3 or 4 people today from northwestern MO and Squaw creek refuge is reporting between 25k and 50k birds using the 20% of open water that they have. Another guy from Maitland, MO said that most all of the wetlands are froze still and birds are using rivers around feeding fields.


----------



## diver_sniper

More snow on the way.

http://www.weather.com/maps/news/severe ... large.html


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Top flight, i think that are confused with squaw creek refuge.

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/SquawCreek/w ... rveys.html

If there are 15000 in sd i would sure like to know where.


----------



## ALLSTAR55

Heres an excerpt;

MID-CONTINENTAL LIGHT GOOSE UPDATE:

In New Mexico, snow geese have left the Bosque del Apache refuge and headed north. There are less than 100 snow geese in the refuge at this time. Hunters in Katy, Texas are reporting that there are still an ample number of geese at this time, but the with favorable gulf winds and a predicted thaw to the north, the birds could decide to leave at any moment - so get 'em while the gettin' is good.

Nebraska hunters have reported an influx of geese over the past week, and hunting action is slow, but on the rise. In Arkansas, snow goose numbers are good to excellent with harvest varied, as jump shooting continues to be the primary tactic in the region. In Missouri, hunters continue to ride the tides of an incredible waterfowl season right into the spring. Snow goose hunting is good to excellent in the central and eastern portions of the state and numbers of snows are climbing rapidly in the western part of the state as ice thaws.

Snow goose hunting in Southern Illinois is on fire! The once Canada Goose Mecca is fast becoming a major spring attraction for spring snow geese on the reverse migration and hunters in the state are happy to capitalize on this newfound opportunity.

In South Dakota, there are less the 15,000 snow geese on the refuge and 85% of the water is still frozen - so the best is yet to come.

As always the migration of mid-continental light geese is a frenzied push to the edge of the snow and freeze line. Those planning a snow goose adventure are encouraged to monitor the WFC reports and Nation Snow Cover Analysis map in the box at the right, to aid their planning.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Since I don't live in SD, I hate to call out a report as BS...but I'm not too sure on SD. And if there is, they won't be there in 24-48 hours when the snow hits. They're really pitching a big snowstorm up here through the weathermen ( they're never wrong though right? 8) )...but the highs in S. SD are below freezing after tomorrow.

The birds are still way behind this spring. Hard to believe it's going to be March and the birds still haven't arrived in masses at Squaw Creek yet.


----------



## Horker23

im with you chris, i talked to a couple of my buddys down in yankton and vermilon and they havent seen a flock bigger then 20 coming in. And what refuge are these birds at? i would have to throw the B.S. flag. this snow storm gonna mess everything up for a week or so!


----------



## gandergrinder

Somebody is getting a flyover this year and I think its going to be Neb and MO.


----------



## USSapper

For once it might be SD!!!! Who knows what the weather will bring in the next fews weeks, even the next few days


----------



## justund223

if it doesn't snow again after this next storm and warms up it could be as early as two weeks, but realistically i think its going to be closer to end of march by looking at the farmers almanac.

http://www.almanac.com/weatherforecast/us/9


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Phill The Thrill, no im not confused with the squaw creek report, WFC stands for waterfowler.com, they say in there snow goose tracking report that are less than 15,000 light geese in South Dakota, and 85% things are still frozen up, take it for what its worth, I have contacts out there who have seen small flocks aready last week when the warm spell came through, nothing worth setting up on.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

MID-CONTINENTAL LIGHT GOOSE UPDATE:

In New Mexico, snow geese have left the Bosque del Apache refuge and headed north. There are less than 100 snow geese in the refuge at this time. Hunters in Katy, Texas are reporting that there are still an ample number of geese at this time, but the with favorable gulf winds and a predicted thaw to the north, the birds could decide to leave at any moment - so get 'em while the gettin' is good.

Nebraska hunters have reported an influx of geese over the past week, and hunting action is slow, but on the rise. In Arkansas, snow goose numbers are good to excellent with harvest varied, as jump shooting continues to be the primary tactic in the region. In Missouri, hunters continue to ride the tides of an incredible waterfowl season right into the spring. Snow goose hunting is good to excellent in the central and eastern portions of the state and numbers of snows are climbing rapidly in the western part of the state as ice thaws.

Snow goose hunting in Southern Illinois is on fire! The once Canada Goose Mecca is fast becoming a major spring attraction for spring snow geese on the reverse migration and hunters in the state are happy to capitalize on this newfound opportunity.

*In South Dakota, there are less the 15,000 snow geese on the refuge and 85% of the water is still frozen - so the best is yet to come. *

As always the migration of mid-continental light geese is a frenzied push to the edge of the snow and freeze line. Those planning a snow goose adventure are encouraged to monitor the WFC reports and Nation Snow Cover Analysis map in the box at the right, to aid their planning.

Don't know what refuge they are referring to?


----------



## USSapper

I talked to a buddy from bismarck last week, around the time it was in the mid 40s and he said he saw a flock of about 300-I have no reason not to believe him but unless they staged on the Missouri all winter, i dont see how a flock could be up here by now


----------



## orrghead16

gandergrinder said:


> Somebody is getting a flyover this year and I think its going to be Neb and MO.


It is going to be the dakotas. No snow right now across all of S NE with lots of goose numbers on the rise. MO is getting messy with geese as we speak and numbers are going to stay w/ the weather N. Iowa and Illinois are going to be getting lots of snow, hopefully pushing birds W. MO and NE are going to stage geese like crazy with the next few weeks. The long term forecast is calling for more snow N of NE even after these next systems.

With the amount of H2O present in areas of NE, I doubt they are going to fly over. I am thinking NE and NW MO are going to be banner buster. SD and ND are going to get major delays with all this snow and the birds are going to hop right into Canada. :wink: IMO. I would barely call this my 2 cents. More like major optimism. 

Good Hunting,
PATRICK OLSON


----------



## wheatleyNEB

I am seeing more and more everyday here in western Nebraska. They are really stacking up in South Central Nebraska though.


----------



## mallardhunter

we got 6 more inches of snow today down here in mitchell.


----------



## GVGoose

A guy around Yankton told me that the only snow geese he's seen this spring was a flock of 15 when it was warm a week and a half ago but he specifically said that the river was not open...There is no open water in South Dakota. Besides that the entire state is covered with at least 6 inches of snow, with more coming today and the next couple days...so that report of 15,000 seems like BS.

My relative in Nebraska told me he hasn't seen many compared to previous years yet. Everybody needs to be PATIENT!!! it's going to be at least a couple weeks yet.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

> PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR REPORTS ONLY. If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended.


Please adhere to this rule. No more "when will the birds be at xxx" questions. Read the posts and figure it out. This thread was shortened by about half of what is was after gleaning the useful info from the non.

Thanks.


----------



## snowhunter23

Snow fall totals from feb 25 in South Dakota http://blogs.keloland.com/blog/index.cfm?cat=2

Just scroll down and its right there

Not looking to good for hunting in the next few weeks


----------



## goosebusters

Are snow reports kosher for the migration report?

Nodak is going to get dumped on this weekend, for our area I have heard of up to 18 inches by Saturday. Great for the snowmobiling and I don't want to start saying things too early, but I think we may...just may get our dream...SNOWLINE!!! Leave those snows in North Dakota until May and we could put a dent in that population. :beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper

Acording to the snow depth map, if you find Lincoln Nebraska on a map, draw a line straight east and west, that is roughly where the snow line is at the time, provided that the map is accurate.

Link to the map

This is the only ray of hope that I can dig up.

Extended Forcast

Looks like a few temps that might be able to burn off some snow, I'm not sure if it will be as fast as we'd like it though, or if any of it will even happen. The weather man likes to toy with my emotions.


----------



## Kantack

The geese wont be here for NSU spring break in Aberdeen SD mar 4-10
 the last 2 years they were here on the money!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

SE Nebraska got pounded last night by billzard conditions. Woke up and we have 8 inches in my front yard. I think the snow went all the way down into NW Missouri, Western Iowa and NE Kansas. They didn't get any snow west of Grand Island, so my guess is thats were the birds that didn't bug back south ended up.

Here are a few pics from yesterday.


----------



## lynxx69

Maybe a little late to report but I came back from NE on the 26th of Feb and we shot 45 in 2 days but the geese were moving in steady... We left due to weather so we didn't see a reason to stay... I am assuming now with this next snow they moved west where there wasn't much snow, or they have gone back a little farther south... give it a few days and it will be crawling with Snows... 4th or maybe 5th area...


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Sd snow goose killer said:


> where did u guys kill the geese just curious


Nebraska. Birds were alot tougher to work compared to last week, but numbers have increased significantly. Yesterday it seemed like there was a glass ceiling at 100 yards, birds were hanging up big time. Got burned a few times by not taking them soon enough, had to settle for the singles, pairs and smaller groups. Mud was absolutly terrible, and after the snow melt it will be even worse.


----------



## sodakhunter13

I live in Sioux Falls and have roughly 6 inches in the front yard. It is really hard to tell how much snow there really is because it is blowing so bad. We have a blizzard warning until 6pm tomorrow, Im guessing we will get no more than 8 inches of snow but the drifts will be bad.


----------



## mallardhunter

Mitchell, SD has about 17 inches of snow around there, up by Aberdeen has a little less about 15.


----------



## diver_sniper

somethin like this.


----------



## greenhead61

I live in central Kansas and we have quite a few snows around, with more showing up daily. So you boys up north should'nt have long to wait. Looks like Nebraska will be in them good this week.


----------



## brobones

Looked like there are a few hunting snow ball caps in that picuter... That picture of the dog with the blue is great, mud flying,nice picture.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The way the snowline is looking, there could be enough snow on the eastern part of NE, SD, and ND where there could be a good push further west.

Weather forecast looks to be warming up next week all over so the snow should start to melt quickly.


----------



## cbrace55

According to HUNTTHENORTH.COM, they are having one of the best seasons ever. Really pounding the birds in SE Nebraska and NW MO. Of course, these are reports from some of the guides.


----------



## cranebuster

Chris, does that mean I can hammer snows on McKenzie slough again this year?  That was a sight to see a few years back when they were stacked in there, I had to stop and pass shoot a few off old 10 on my way to the dentist!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

saw my first snow of the year today. It was mixed with a group of Canada geese. We have a ton of snow on the ground, warm temps this week should make for a great weekend hunt next weekend.

Also a friend said that just north of Columbia, Mo was full of snows. He said every field he saw had them.


----------



## whisker

Spotted my first birds in northeast Nebraska today too. Pretty confused flying around over a foot of snow.. Snow line is creeping this way. Won't be much longer. 8) I smell mud.


----------



## jkern

Watched geese high headed ENE from daybreak til dark today. RWB is holding a incredible ammount of geese. In fact, to damn many.

Cant wait for the masses to move on. :lol:


----------



## sodakhunter13

Thats awesome Jkern but ENE from where? You kind of left that part of the report out...


----------



## jkern

"RWB" Rain water basins

Nebraska


----------



## sflem849

Two with a flock of honkers in Burlington, WI


----------



## Takem1187

Hunting just North of St. Louis. Somebody turned on a light switch at 3:00 PM yesterday coming out of the south by the hundreds.


----------



## 495hp

Flying non-stop today over NE Missouri. High flying headed northwest. Been coming through since a week ago wednesday, but really peaking in numbers now. Can never remember seeing this many in this part of the state. What's interesting is that you hardly ever see a snow goose during their southward migration, but see tons headed back north every year. In fact it seems as though each year over about the last five years we see more and more every year returning north.


----------



## Miller

cbrace55 said:


> According to HUNTTHENORTH.COM, they are having one of the best seasons ever. Really pounding the birds in SE Nebraska and NW MO. Of course, these are reports from some of the guides.


Be cautious of a reports page where the only reports are coming from someone looking to profit from them. Of course the hunting will be good with that outfitter in that area! That way you'll call them to hunt.


----------



## Scaredy-snow

Bagged 54 - just me and my dad in MO. 2 bands  
Drove by 142 vehicles in the ditch from here in the cities to the snow line yesterday  . I35 is clear now.


----------



## pineapple

According to the computer monitor and mapquest.com...if the geese fly 4 1/2 inches north...snows will be in southern south dakota


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

pineapple said:


> According to the computer monitor and mapquest.com...if the geese fly 4 1/2 inches north...snows will be in southern south dakota


LOL....reminds me of the movie dumb and dumber....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Basins are the place to be right now. Squaw Creek has a lot but most reports have been a bit dramatized.

Lots of reports of scout flocks in N. Nebraska. If the weather forecast is right SD may start seeing some flocks this weekend.

I expect a lot of movement next week with it warming up fast.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I agree there will be a lot of movement this weekend.

SDGF reports an influx of waterfowl into the Yankton area yesterday, with two small groups of snows.


----------



## Commando

Don't believe anyone that says there are not a ton of birds in South Central Nebraska. They were EVERYWHERE this weekend and they will be on the move this week. If the weathermen are anywhere close there will be birds in your neighborhoods very soon.

Some pics from the weekend.

Big bunch of snows that sat a couple hundred yards from us until a couple guys in a row boat decided to set sail in the middle of a corn field. There was always at least one of these feeds that could be seen from the spread. At times there were 3 or 4.



















The amount of water was amazing.



















I finally got to break out the new "toy".


----------



## greenhead61

Their were hundreds of thousands of snows here sunday. Went out today and saw maybe a thousand. Managed to scratch down 4. Looks like were done for the year. But Ya'll up north had better be ready!


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER

Lots of birds moving into SW Iowa today even with lots of snow stillon ground. On the ridges where snow blew off . Saw two small goups feeding . Going to start setting decoys tommorrow.SHOULD BE INTERESTING MUD AND SNOW.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Link to Snow Map:
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/index.html

Do me a favor gang, if you have a lot of specific questions...please start a new thread and ask. I want to keep this thread for reports only, otherwise it gets off track in a hurry.

THANKS!


----------



## snowbus_cando

My Dad reported there were large concentrations of snows between Mound City and Council Bluffs on their way back from Texas.


----------



## Madison

reports I've received from buddies hunting MO and NE and the brids are stacked NW MO and South Central NE.. RWB/Squaw Creek(mound City areas) is holding a decent amount right about now..


----------



## Gary Bottger

First large flock I have seen near wisner nebraska yesterday. They came up for a look but didn't stick around. I would estimate there were close to 5k in the flock. 4 small flocks were milling around between Wayne and Laurel Nebraska this am, 30 to 80 birds in each.

I think Chris has this one right, this next week should be real good.


----------



## Drake916

I spent the last 3 days in Chamberlin SD at the SD TWS meeting. I checked with several of the SDGF&P personel about Snow Geese. They have not had any reports of Light Geese in South Dakota as of yet but they assured me they would send me reports. So... sounds like no huntable numbers of Snow Geese in South Dakota yet.


----------



## whisker

Looks like it's go time.


----------



## sodakhunter13

Saw my first flock of the year just east of Sioux Falls today. Very small flock, 30 birds tops. Very spooky, parked half a mile away to have a look and they took off. Good sign though, keep em coming.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Current Snow Map

Forecast for Pierre, SD

Early next week should be good.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

The dirty birds are finnaly starting to show up around here. Shouldn't be to much longer and the masses around here will head north.

Here is a few pics from the last couple days.










3 shooters








2 shooters


----------



## brobones

Thanks for the pictures nice job on the snows, those blues look so fine. your spread looks great nice juvie blue decoys you got there.


----------



## T Shot

I just stepped out on the deck while letting the dog out... and heard snows flying overhead. So for all of you who asked when they will get to SD, I can tell you there are at least more than 30 near Sioux Falls now . Good luck to anyone heading out this weekend.


----------



## stevend

while i walked the dog tonight around 9:15, heard many white-front geese. steady stream for abour a half hour. located about 20 miles north of sioux city iowa in a small town called merrill. looks like the migration is on for iowa. don't know where the geese will stop because we have way too much snow. hopefully they will stick around like the last three years.


----------



## Ty

RWB report

My blind

Wed 40
Thurs 39

Joshs blind

Wed 74
Thurs 64

Snows + fog = MASS pile of dead birds

I had 2 12 year old boys and and the father that really shot the crap outta them. They shot their first birds all the way thru their 11th they said. I wish I had time to post up pics but gotta prepare for tommorow already.

Get ready guys. Birds are slowly moving out while we got new birds moving in.

I seen some jumpers with HUGE piles in their trucks. I bet with that fog they could get within feet!


----------



## whisker

Good stuff Ty!  
Drove Nebraska hwy 12 from South Sioux west. Snow line is creeping northeast fast. Several flocks were spotted yesterday. Plenty of open fields,...plenty of MUD. No work for two weeks..... 8)


----------



## mallard_molester

just got in from the RWB, the birds seem rather smart this year. Ive never had so much trouble sneeking flocks. ended up with 20 birds. This was the pup's first trip out snow goosin. I think he enjoyed it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

SDGF reports around 200 geese near Chamberlain.


----------



## sdsnowgoosehnter

i could hear a couple small flocks fly over my house last night about 9pm.


----------



## blueshooter10

Geese are going to be moving into southern SD this week and into next weekend. All you hunters go and get em. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter13

This is a migration report thread only! Stop posting questions! A few small flocks around the Sioux Falls area, I will be heading out this weekend to do some scouting, ill update again after that.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

i went out driving around this afternoon south west of sioux falls. i didnt see any geese but man there is a lot of sheet water in th fields. the snow is melting rapidly so it should not be long before they are here in good numbers.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Saw a few mixed with the canada geese in central Iowa. Drove south and found a few thousand. Will be going out tomorrow to try my luck. Will let you know what we see.

There are canada geese here by the thousands, as well as ducks.


----------



## pbohls

was fishin lake thompson today, and got a shot at a group of about 30! never got any, but there are some in the area!


----------



## honker

got some reports of 20,000 birds in mitchell and some birds in yankton


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Today is the first day of the Canada goose spring migration up the Missouri in Bismarck. I've been working in the shop all morning and it's been pretty steady. I'd say the snow here is about half gone and will pretty much be a non-issue by early to mid next week.


----------



## sasklab10

saw 5 big honkers in saskatoon yesterday..one on the river four in a puddle in a parking lot..still alot of snow but temps around around 4 degrees(celsius)forcasted for the next couple days should help


----------



## heathray84

Out working on the decoys at about 11:50am today and a flock of about 500 snows/blues flew over (Brandon)


----------



## USSapper

heathray84 said:


> Out working on the decoys at about 11:50am today and a flock of about 500 snows/blues flew over (Brandon)


Manitoba?? Out today driving around and the temps around 40 here and climbing and is only suppose to get warmer-IMO, alot of the snow in ND (central) will be gone by mid to late week but temps are suppose to drop down below freezing for 4-5 days late next week


----------



## snowsforlife

Chris is right, i have been seeing thousands of Canadians flying over today. Its starting to really feel like spring up here in Nodak.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Still a good amount of snows around Squaw Creek, probably about 300,000...

kaiserduckhelm,

How many sillosocks have you got there?


----------



## sodakhunter13

I was out West of Sioux Falls today and saw all kinds of geese flying over all day. Ive been hearing reports of 15-20 K by Mitchell. Buddies and I are going to try and decoy West of Sioux Falls tomorrow. Wish us luck!


----------



## Scaredy-snow

Three of us shot an even 50 snows in MO yesterday and this a.m. One band  Witnessed waves of migrants high and NW-bound while picking the spread.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

shoot 17 today in central SD. Did not see a ton of birds but plenty to hunt.


----------



## h2ofwlr

USSapper said:


> heathray84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out working on the decoys at about 11:50am today and a flock of about 500 snows/blues flew over (Brandon)
> 
> 
> 
> Manitoba?? Out today driving around and the temps around 40 here and climbing and is only suppose to get warmer-IMO, alot of the snow in ND (central) will be gone by mid to late week but temps are suppose to drop down below freezing for 4-5 days late next week
Click to expand...

I bet Brandon, MO


----------



## Madison

According to the snow depth maps, the snow line took a big hit with this warm weather and basically dissapered from mid NE straight up to the mitchell, SD area.. There will be birds on Sand lake/ surrounding areas (sheet water) in the next day or two.. :thumb:

Possibility of MN getting more than its normal birds this year??


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Canada Geese started showing up in here in Saskatchewan yesterday,
Went for a drive this morning saw several flocks of Honkers. This is about
a week or so early for this area, But the snow is pretty much gone along
the Canada -U.S. border.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The snow went very fast.

Snow Map as of Sunday Morning


----------



## Kucker

Just talked to my brother in Mobridge this morning. He went down to Pierre yesterday and said he wishes he had his smoke pole with. He said there were plenty of flocks of white geese flying, and they were presenting pretty descent shots for a guy. Shouldn't be long now. I;m planning to set out next weekend to decoy anything that will give me a look. Will take the shot gun for any snows and a camera for any honkers that give my spread a look.


----------



## heathray84

heathray84 said:


> USSapper wrote:
> heathray84 wrote:
> Out working on the decoys at about 11:50am today and a flock of about 500 snows/blues flew over (Brandon)
> 
> Manitoba?? Out today driving around and the temps around 40 here and climbing and is only suppose to get warmer-IMO, alot of the snow in ND (central) will be gone by mid to late week but temps are suppose to drop down below freezing for 4-5 days late next week


No Brandon, South Dakota


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Lots and lots of flocks of snows have been flying over Sioux Falls this morning.


----------



## snowhunter16

THERE ARE THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS OF BIRDS OVER BY SPENCER ME AND A FRIEND WHENT OUT TODAY AND SHOT 3 :sniper:


----------



## mnbirdhunter

saw a flock of 100 snows fly over waconia, mn. couldn't belive it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Should be interesting how many birds you guys see in SD when it's hits 65 degrees in Mitchell tomorrow.


----------



## honker

buddies are hunting in mitchell right now shoot 32 yesterday over the full bodies and im headed out this week for spring break and should see more juvies so hopefully we kill some


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Have not been out sense thursday, but have heard geese everynight flying west over Lincoln. Going to be 75 tommarow, hopefully they will be thirsty. :wink:


----------



## Goose Guy350

Hunted south of Squaw Creek March 7th, 8th, and 9th, shot an even 50 in those three days, either 2 or 3 guys in the spread but we didn't make the most of our shooting, birds really tapered off the last day and would think it will thin out quickly. Might drive out to SD this weekend. Shoot em up boys.


----------



## jkern

Still quite afew birds in the RWB but the past 2 days numbers really fell.


----------



## mallard_molester

i took a trip to the basins todays, you must be looking in the wrong spot, shot 32 birds today, mostly just pass shooting since i was alone.


----------



## mallardhunter

Went from aberdeen to mitchell today, the most north the geese are is by the town redfield just saw a couple small flocks up there, seen a few groups north of huron, seen bigger groups down here by mitchell.


----------



## jkern

mallard_molester said:


> i took a trip to the basins todays, you must be looking in the wrong spot, shot 32 birds today, mostly just pass shooting since i was alone.


Noticed I said that there is "quite afew" geese still there. Nowhere near what we had a week ago for danged sure.

Spent 5 days a week in the basins for the past 3 weeks. Numbers went to hell the past 2 days...still "quite afew"...just not near as many. Acouple times today I was able to turn the ecaller off for 5 minutes instead of leaving it on constant. :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoose

Lots of birds moved through my area today. They were flying high and on a mission. The main refuge is only holding 3000 tonight. Last year it was around 50k right now.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

That good news Josh. Juvies should respond nicely on Wed and Thursday. :wink:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Had birds flying over all day Sat and Sun. Had e-caller isssue's on Sat and didn't have one until 3pm. Was only able to get one Ross. Sunday was much better as flock after flock worked my spread. I had alot of trouble getting them to commit those extra 25yds I needed. ****** me off to because I saw a neck collard snow in one group.

Anyways lots of high flyers moving NW mid day. Saw around 20 flocks of atleast 500-1000. PLus all the small groups of a hundred that worked the spread. There were juvies around as well. Today and tomorrow will be great nigrating days but it should slow some at the end of the week.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Ty

Yes Sunday night we had some flocks of the good juvies come in. Too bad gun barrels werent straight that evening. We actually had some land right next to the blind.

They were headed right at the sillosock rotary machine. Its awesome!


----------



## MrSafety

My Nebraska salesman headed from St. Cloud to Lincoln yesterday afternoon and called me to say he was seeing huge groups in the air and on the ground. Does anyone think the geese will "slide" west this year? Eastern and NE S.D. still have snow on the ground.........


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From the SD site:



> Posted 3/12/07:
> 
> Thousands of geese continue to filter into southern counties of the state. Several large flocks seen in western Yankton County. Many geese have been spotted on the ground. There are a few hunters out, but not a great deal of hunting pressure so far.
> 
> Posted 3/12/07:
> 
> Many snow geese are now in Clay and Union Counties. They are sitting on the fields and streams that are flooded with the snowmelt.
> 
> Posted 3/11/07:
> 
> 25,000 snow geese spotted in the pocket area of Lake Sharpe in Hughes County south of Pierre.
> 
> Posted 3/11/07:
> 
> Very little snow left in McCook County. Snow geese are beginning to show up in good, huntable numbers with flocks of Canadas and white-fronts intermixed. Still very little hunting pressure. Good concentration of birds between Bridgewater and Spencer.
> 
> Posted 3/11/07:
> 
> A large push of geese moving into southern Miner and McCook counties. A large number of geese spotted north of Salem and in the Bridgewater area. Water is quickly opening up in the area, including pasture ponds, and geese are sitting there. Lake Herman in Lake County has 3,000-5,000 geese as well.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

71 degrees today in Yankton South Dakota :lol: SWS Winds, I imagine a good # of birds are going to come in today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Got a few calls and emails...BIG migration today into SD.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

More reports pouring in from SD:



> Posted 3/12/07:
> 
> Driving along I-90 between Mitchell and Chamberlain on Sunday huge flocks of geese were observed, especially in the Kimball area.
> 
> Posted 3/12/07:
> 
> A steadily increasing number of light geese in Aurora County. Numerous flocks reported in the southeast part of the County on Saturday. Sunday saw an increase in numbers in fields near Plankinton and Stickney area. On Sunday nearly 10,000 reported around the Fish Lake Game Production Area, with additional flocks moving in throughout the day.
> 
> Posted 3/12/07:
> 
> Concentrations reported along the Vermillion River valley area near Winfred.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Just got off the phone from a buddy in SD, he said its snowing with snows, every where in the sky is snows and blues, big migration coming in today, good luck to everyone this spring, time to go save the tundra, im on the road! 
Adam


----------



## mallardhunter

There is a good number around mitchell was out today from 9-12 and shot 5.


----------



## welders

My buddy's mom just came up Hwy 81 through Nebraska and into SD. Non-stop birds moving north the entire way and heading into SD. Looks like SD might have more birds than any other state by tomorrow. Same buddy and I are now coming out to SD this weekend. The rest of our group can't go until next weekend. We are experienced, late thirties goose hunters who are looking to hook up with any other hunters who would be interested in combining full bodies ONLY for a more impressive spread. We have 100-150 full bodies depending on which trailer we use. Also have e-callers, blinds, etc. Anyone interested, call my cell phone @ 218-556-1788 or message me here or [email protected].


----------



## nebgoosehunter

*Ty wrote*


> They were headed right at the sillosock rotary machine.


Ty you have the spread right south of Massie right? I saw your rotary machine from a distance and I thought it was birds landing, so it looks pretty good from a distance. Nice looking spread also. Was driving by right when some of your hunters were leaving the field. Looks like they had a good number of birds with them.


----------



## Madison

Talked to some buddies in the north central part of SD today, and reported a definite movement of birds north of I-90, Some areas holding more than others  ..


----------



## diver_sniper

A buddy north east of Mitchell said he's been seeing good numbers. No lakes open yet, so they are just having to use sheet water for their and roosting needs.


----------



## USSapper

Group shot 9 in the dekes today-was going great til the wind went down-headed out at 7 tomorrow and will report back friday


----------



## Triple B

took a drive sunday, a good number of darks are showing up in the southeast, fields were still covered with snow, but guessing after that 70 degree stuff you guys had out west, most of it is gone.


----------



## Ty

nebgoosehunter said:


> *Ty wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> They were headed right at the sillosock rotary machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ty you have the spread right south of Massie right? I saw your rotary machine from a distance and I thought it was birds landing, so it looks pretty good from a distance. Nice looking spread also. Was driving by right when some of your hunters were leaving the field. Looks like they had a good number of birds with them.
Click to expand...

Yea thats me.

I as well went back to the truck and drove into massie and on the way back seen it and was amazed at how it looks from a distance.

Were you in a silver S10 pickup that stopped on the road and watched us?


----------



## joebobhunter4

seen 3 canadians fly over West Fargo this morning


----------



## GooseKiller

In Watertown, SD have been seeing very big groups of canadians and also about 6 flocks of specklebellys, so the snows cannot be far off! Going out this weekend to shoot some!


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Ty we were in my buddies purple mini-van.  :lol:


----------



## stolenbase

Saw a few lost snows flying with the honkers over Bismarck the other day. Any reports of some snows in souther Nodak yet?


----------



## Gooseman678

My guess would be.... snows should start popping into ND this weekend! snow line really disapeared in the south east half of the state


----------



## jkern

What a difference 2 days make in the RWB.

Saw a total of 3 small flocks on water today. Nothing migrating, nothing moving but Cranes and ducks.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Yeah, I took a drive south of Omaha today and only saw three flocks as well. One of about 250 migrating, and two other flocks that were between 10-30 birds just kind of milling around the area.


----------



## Decoyer

Just got back from a drive along the border, roughly from 281 to 1. Looks like the middle of winter. Lots of snow and with the cold overnight temps in the forecast I wouldn't get too excited about this weekend. Heaviest snow right around Sand Lake in SD.

Also I've got word that the fields are wide open from north of Jamestown all the way up through bottineau.


----------



## sflem849

Saw some more strays in Wisconsin, not that it helps...Three with Canadas 1 mile SE of Whitwater. Maybe the migration is heading east? CO may be in order...


----------



## Leo Porcello

Decoyer said:


> Also I've got word that the fields are wide open from north of Jamestown all the way up through bottineau.


Nothing stopping them around here in the Minot area.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

I have a feeling that there are a lot of geese sneaking their way North via the west of most hunters and most people.

In Brookings it has been very nice since Saturday and the field are snow free and full of sheet water and I have yet to see a snow goose fly over brookings.


----------



## bighunter

Yea ..
Was out tonight for pretty long drive right here in Central Nd and i couldnt believe how much snow melted since yesterday its crazy..For the most part all the fields are pretty much open lots of standing water in the fields seen tons of honkers so it shouldnt be long at alll hopefully the cooler weather doesnt slow the migration down...Good Luck to everyone this SPRING ..BigHunter 
P.S. i wanna see some PICS


----------



## sodakhunter13

I was out in the decoys tonight just north of Humboldt South Dakota. Saw one flock of maybe 70 and then three doubles. Ended up shooting my first snow goose over decoys. Cant wait until tomorrow.


----------



## mallardhunter

Notice more geese moving into the mitchell area today.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Still a bunch of geese in the central Iowa area. My uncle called last night and told me where a big group was at. Going to try my luck on them this afternoon.

Weather changed here from 75 and south winds to 50 and north winds. Supposed to be in the 40's rest of the week and then start to warm up sunday. Should make for a great weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

northerngoosehunter said:


> I have a feeling that there are a lot of geese sneaking their way North via the west of most hunters and most people.


I think you're right. There is a lot of geese unaccounted for right now between the basins and ND. More from SD:



> Posted 3/14/07:
> 
> Miner County is completely cover in Snows. There is large groups of snows that moved in the last two days. There is large flocks on the pasture ponds. Sanborn county also has a large number of birds around the Artesian area.
> 
> Posted 3/13/07:
> 
> Observed approximately 1000 geese in the Scatterwood Lake area on Monday, in southeast Edmunds County. Another 500 geese seen in southern Brown County.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Ended up with 10 yesterday. Only open water for miles was holding a small flock of about 150 birds. Scouted today and saw nothing but honkers and ducks.


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER

huge groups of birds came up from south today moving NW til about 10:00.then we had birds moving fast back south. 2of us shot 36by 12:30 birds harder to decoy today heavy northwind by then. so should still have a few days of good hunting.


----------



## GooseKiller

I had a salesman come to town this morning. He came from Sioux Falls on I29 to Watertown. He said that the snow geese were in good numbers until he hit Brookings, from there, he could tell where the snow line started to get heavier, and the birds all of the sudden just were not there anymore, so they are just outside the snow line around Brookings, SD They should be here by this weekend hopefully, I got the deeks and e-caller ready and I wanna kill some geese!


----------



## Ty

Today we smacked the crap out of them in the RWB here in Nebraska.

Really surprised us.

about 20 feet up hovering in front of the blinds.

Plain sick! :sniper:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Heavy snow warnings for Northern ND...6-8 inches expected.


----------



## GooseKiller

I just got off the phone with a buddy of mine and he said that he and another guy were out hunting about 5 miles South of Henry, SD. They saw about 10,000 snow geese in the area. I was wondering if anyone else in that area has had any luck or seen alot of geese...that is where I'm heading this weekend if there are is a good number of snow geese! Also, the area around Clark, SD is usually a hot spot, anybody have new reports from there?


----------



## Gooseman678

Grand Forks has got about 3-4 inches of fresh snow on the groud already- and it doesnt look like it going to snow up anytime soon!


----------



## grizzly

sdgp claims beadle and aurora counties are streaming with snows.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Went out this afternoon to do a little scouting. Found one flock of about 10,000 or so birds. Not sure if I'll waist my time in this area or head farther south in Iowa to find more. Anyone in southwest Iowa having any luck?


----------



## mallardhunter

More geese have been moving into the redfield area, and there is still alot around mitchell here. I don't think they will be moving a whole lot the next few days since the weather is going to cool down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Snows reported on the ground and in the air all the way to the ND border. There has been some trickles into ND Tues. and Wed. but nothing today. Weather looks like there may be some minor movement this weekend if the highs hit around the 50's but it's not looking to warm up next week so far.

My guess is Central SD going a bit north will be the hotspot for the next week with juvies gradually filtering in.


----------



## ridcbr

getting ready to head out to south dakota to do some killing i will up date later this weekend good lucky to all hunting this weekend :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Scouted today and only saw one snow juvie. Tons of ducks and canadians.
Where are the snows??? 
[siteimg]6560[/siteimg]

Its not a crip if it can fly, RIGHT..???? :lol: 
Shooting this one, this spring, felt just as good as you guys in NE shooting a hundred!!! 
Just not many flying this way this year.


----------



## GooseKiller

IT'S TIME BOYS!!!!! THE SNOW GEESE ARE MOST DEFINATLY HERE IN NORTHEAST SOUTH DAKOTA!!! A buddy and I went out tonight and decoyed by Henry. The geese were all over in the air from 3:00 until sunset! The only problem we had was even getting a single goose to look at the decoys! They were flying over our spread by the thousands per flock, just could not get any to pull out and journey down to shooting range! They were almost a mile high! But from 3:00 until sunset, in about a 20 mile square area, I'll bet we seen around ONE MILLION GEESE!!! We finally packed up decoys with an hour to go, and we made it back to the trucks and had a flock come over about 70 yrds high, we both took a pot shot, and low and behold, two of them helicoptered out of the flock! Both of them were mature snows. This is going to be a GREAT weekend! Get out there and shoot the darn things!!!!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Hey sleep where you scouting at? I've been checking around in west central and southwest IA and I've found several large flocks the last 2 days. Goping out tomoorw to try my luck in a disked corn field.

Shoule be good had good numbers this evening within 1/4 mile of the area. They were also working this field last week but I didn't have permission for it.

Let me know if you would like to go Sunday as I will most likely be alone. As everyone I hunt with bails on me on sunday.


----------



## USSapper

just got home from Sd so i will report back tonite with pics and reports on #s.


----------



## diver_sniper

Spent Wed. through Sat. in McCook county. Plenty of birds moving Wed. and Thur. Morning was slow on Fri., but in the afternoon saw plenty of high flyers, they were actually moving to the south. My only guess is that the cold snap made them second guess how far they were willing to go north. This morning not as many were moving. I'm guessing it was the cold holding them again. What we did see was moving south. 75% of the flocks we saw on the way home were moving south as well, mostly saw them around Watertown.

They were tough to decoy, spread of 200 didn't seem to be enough for em. They were doing a good job of picking out or blinds as well, no matter how hard we tried to hide them. Got really annoying by the last day.


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Just Got back from SD tonight. Hunted Wed P.M.- Sat A.M. in Beadle County east of Huron. Tons of Birds !!!!! Wednesday - Friday there were hundreds and hundreds of thousands in the area east of Huron, masses everywhere you looked! By Saturday they were really pushing north above Highway 14 anyways. Hunted decoys the whole time and did pretty good (650 windsocks & shells). Wed P.M. 6, 20 on Thursday, 15 Friday, 6 Sat A.M.. Decoyed the best in the 20-30 MPH wind on thursday, did horrible when calm and clear. So if anyone is planning to hunt SD, I would hunt around Highway 14 and North of there.
Good Luck


----------



## goosebusters

We just got back from South Dakota and it was pretty frustrating. We spent two day just scouting not being able to find huge amounts of birds further west. Went to Mitchell, not that great. Went to Vermillion and Yankton nothing. Went to Sioux Falls, a little better. I was extremely dissapointed with the Snow Goose hotline for South Dakota. They didn't even tell you where the bulk of the migration is we put on 1200 miles on two vehicles to find it. The most birds are around the Madison, Arlington, De Smet, Howard square from what we saw. With a flocks of birds stringing out west from there. There is a flock of 30000 out west near Tulare. Once we could hunt it wasn't so bad. At least we got double digits. It was hard though tracking down landowners. Think I will stick with North Dakota where their name is on the sign.


----------



## GreyGhost

Was out around Oakes/LaMoure Area this Morning. Canadas and Ducks on the move. Some scattered small flocks of snows and blues in the area. With strong south wind more will move in all day.


----------



## USSapper

We left for Sd on monday night at midnight for aberdeen, got there and our licenses around 3;00 then got some sleep. Took offf the next morning for Mitchell and started running into birds mostly around redfield then toward huron and then mitchell. Scouted all day and started really getting into the birds around nightfall-got permission for a field and set up 1400 dekes in between several huge feeds. Fields are extremely sloppy and are tough to get in even with 4wheelers. Decoyed all week except for one day when we slept in but scouted out numerous gigantic feeds within a 5 mile radius. Birds were extremely tough to decoy all weekend-probably could have done better had we just set the blinds out in a corn field and waited!! Absolutlely no hunting pressure almost all week-ran into maybe 3 hunters in the main migration area. Thursday night (choose to believe me or not), we probable saw right around 1 million birds within 5 miles-huge feeds of 200,000 plus birds in them everywhere-1 million may be underestimating it to. We mainly hunted north of Huron in the same area all week but moved a little further north of there. Put on well over 1300 miles. Land access was easy but finding the farmer was tough at some points but permission was always given. SD is not a jumping state at all unless you trespass like what happened last year. Like i said-permission was easy to get if you found the landowner and pressure was minimal to none.

Here are a few pictures we took

[siteimg]6568[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6571[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6574[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6575[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6576[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6578[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6580[/siteimg]


----------



## Scaredy-snow

We also had trouble decoying the birds this weekend. Managed to scratch down 10 in SD. Tornados and V's everywhere!


----------



## DJRooster

Birds are just starting to trickle in across the state line.


----------



## honker

shot over 170 this past weekend smart birds cant wait for the juvies


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Lots of people reporting snows moving into ND today. The furthest report was around 500 snows flying south over I-94 between VC and Jamestown so they pushed north only to fight the wind back.

They're forecasting strong south winds Tuesday.


----------



## USSapper

Flock of snows flew over the cabin in Jamestown w/i range today :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Guys...REPORTS ONLY. I don't want to start getting delete-happy on this thread but I will start doing so to any not pertaining to the migration.

Everyone would appreciate it who follows this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## honker

a correction as of friday morning we killed a little over 200 birds
over all full bodies 800+


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Only saw a dozen or so flocks this weekend. in South central Iowa.

Didn't manage anything on Sat as it snowed in the am. The only flock that worked was spoked by a bald eagle. Today went out with my 2 kids as no one else wanted to go. Managed to get a group of Juvies to almost land on us. Also had a single adult come in.

Most birds are gone and Iowa's season is most likely over. Unless farther west and north has some.


----------



## outside

I hunted SW IA until 1PM on Sunday. We managed 16 out of three flocks but that's about all we saw. Drove the length of Iowa on I-80 going home after that and saw exactly one snow goose.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Sand Lake reporting 120,000, with many larger flocks N of Aberdeen. Headed out this Thursday to Aberdeen for some decoying.


----------



## Neck Collar

Spent 7 days down in SD last week.

Started the trip in Tyndall, 10 miles north of nebraska border, and ended the week up by redfield/Huron

There was major movement of birds across the state early in the week tons of birds by redfield when we left friday

Ended with something like 85 birds


----------



## snowbus

Dropped my first snow of the year tonight - man it felt good! Had a flock of 200 suck in like I was the only thing around. Probably so - central ND.


----------



## Doogie

snow geese have arived at the Freezeout WMA in North Central Montana, but someone at the Montana fish and duck dosent think we need a spring snow geese season :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yesterday afternoon was the biggest migrating day of the past 4 days according to a buddy hunting snows in Central SD. There should be a good push up to N. SD.

A reminder gang, this is for REPORTS ONLY. ALL OTHER POSTS WILL BE REMOVED FROM HERE ON.

Thanks!


----------



## Goose Guy350

Got reports of good numbers in the NE corner of SD, south winds also called for through the end of the week should have em on the move.


----------



## Horker23

boys in south north dakota get your coys ready. was out in northern sd this whole last week. with warm weather you guys will be stackem them. saw tons and tons of birds. only bad part mostly adults and really jumpy.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

I think the migration is over for us!!!!!!  Had to put the super sneaks on a small flock of juvies this morning. The only birds I have seen for 3 days now. Good luck to all up North. :beer: 
Tried to get the pic bigger, I'm clueless. :roll: 
[siteimg]6599[/siteimg]


----------



## Snow Hunter

There are a few snows in ND now. A friend of mine managed to take one out of a flock today on the way between work sites in Southern ND. It happen to have a red neck collar on too, lucky SOB. :beer:


----------



## Almomatic

Snow Hunter said:


> There are a few snows in ND now. A friend of mine managed to take one out of a flock today on the way between work sites in Southern ND. It happen to have a red neck collar on too, lucky SOB. :beer:


Not Vandy????


----------



## bowhunter04

Shot my first snows the spring today in ND. South of Jamestown. Saw a fair number of birds but was a little disappointed. I thought the south wind would make a few more birds curious. It was still nice to get out though.


----------



## Snowgoose1

54F and snow in fields is melting fast, lots of snow in ditches/shelterbelts. hundreds of Canada geese along the Souris near Kramer. 3 ft of ice on the river.

No snow geese,,,,, yet.


----------



## bighunter

was out again tongith and finally seen my first snow geese of the year right here in Central ND around the Pingree area there were only about 300 but it sure was exciting seeing some and I even took a Luck shot when they flew over the road about amile high but you no nothing came down i guess at least i can say I shot at a snow goose this year..this wkend should be good...Good Luck
BigHunter


----------



## snowbus

Drove to Rolla today. Honkers stacked in fields from Bismarck to just short of Minot with some snows. Minot to Rolla - saw a flock of 200 snows flying along the snowline near Rugby. Rolla to Steele - saw three different flocks again, but all were flying back south. Snow line is just west and south of Rugby. Virtually no honkers/ducks between Rugby and Steele.


----------



## tb

Made a big swing today. Saw birds from Marion to the SD line. Only huntable numbers were within 10 miles of the SD line.


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Still a few left @ Squaw Creek tonight. Not many but I did see one good bunch of 2-3k feeding north of the refuge tonight. Most were juvies.


----------



## mallardhunter

Last few days, we have been driving 20 miles north of mitchell just to go shoot some snows.


----------



## KEN W

As stated a couple times above.....REPORTS ONLY.

Asking for info or hunting partners isn't a report.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Heard of a few snows trickling into Ellendale area. Is this true? Would love to come to nodak.


----------



## Plainsman

I liI live on the west side of the Jamestown reservoir and drive to the Pipestem at least every other day just to watch for coyotes. I seen the first snow geese land on Pipestem today at 10:15am. Perhaps about 1500 geese. I was talking to another person so couldn't pay attention, but over the next two hours at least three more good sized flocks were dropping in.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Heard of a few snows trickling into Ellendale area. Is this true? Would love to come to nodak.


Ellendale is only 20 miles or so from Sand Lake and sand lake is currently holding 300,000 snows. I would imagine more than a few have trickled in to that area.


----------



## Vandy

Almomatic said:


> Snow Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few snows in ND now. A friend of mine managed to take one out of a flock today on the way between work sites in Southern ND. It happen to have a red neck collar on too, lucky SOB. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Vandy????
Click to expand...

Got it while wearing some stellar camo too, Bluejeans and a sweater!!!  Oh yea and I had the lucky Docmartens on too!!!

I get a pic up in the near future.


----------



## cgreeny

Lots of honkers blowing over up here in Kenmare, haven't seen any snows yet, Dont shoot them all Vandy send some my way.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dirt Nap

Saw 5 large flocks east of Jamestown. The majority were flying south. A lot of them looked older. Good luck to all.


----------



## Vandy

Here it is with the outfit I was wearing too!!! Always bring the gun to work when the season is open.......... You never know.............

Enjoy!!!!

[siteimg]6608[/siteimg]


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Ain't right. 

Congrats.


----------



## ND trapper

Birds have been crossing the S.D. border into N.D. at a preety good clip the whole day. Lots of birds by Abercrombie as mentioned by woodpecker.


----------



## ALLSTAR55

Good shot! .222? :wink:


----------



## bighunter

Drove to Pipestem around 4 to check out what was on there did see some but couldnt get to them.. On the way there me and a buddy were in a pretty big hurry got caught for speeding goin 80 in 45 shoulda got 9pts but luckily the cop was nice and got me goin 80 in 65 plus seatbelts..I guess the adrenalin caught me off guard :lol: ..O well didnt see from jmst to Carrignton all backroads eastern side of 281..report again tommarow..Good Hunting
BigHunter :sniper:

"Wack em and Stack Um"


----------



## Scaredy-snow

222? I sure hope not :wink: Three of us shot 32 in SD on a Tues./Wed. trip.


----------



## The Dak

Most snows in ND are within half hour of the SD border. There are few (<5%) quite a ways further north than that, but between roads, and getting access, they're a long shot. Best bet is to stay way south for a few more days.


----------



## Vandy

ALLSTAR55 said:


> Good shot! .222? :wink:


Nope, thats not hunting..... :eyeroll: That is like a lanyard full of Ebay purchases.

3" BB Kent fast steel


----------



## 870 XPRS

ND trapper said:


> Birds have been crossing the S.D. border into N.D. at a preety good clip the whole day. Lots of birds by Abercrombie as mentioned by woodpecker.


I had to see for myself, went for a bid drive tonight. Didn't have any gear with me tonight, but the area had lots of birds.


----------



## Niles Short

whapeten to the west birds -- more as you go further south--most birds travaling east-west, but after we picked up dekes most were heading towards the border


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Lots of birds pushing north this morning east of Valley City. There has been quite a few reported on the ground off I-94 between the Ayr and Buffalo/Alice Exit.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From SD:



> Posted 3/22/07:
> 
> A few flocks of geese seen in the Conde area, easily a half a million birds. Nothing at Scatterwood. Pretty good numbers flying over Putney Slough, heading North. Only a few small flocks between Chelsea and Warner. There were between 150 K and 200K on Sand Lake this AM.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

HUGE migration between Valley City and Jamestown going on right now. My father is heading west and says it's everywhere you look with birds going north. Should be interesting to see it they head back south later today if if they're DL bound.


----------



## THE Snowman

Here is my report for what it is worth. I left Fargo this morning at about 8:30 and headed West on I-94. Saw my first flock before I was even to Mapleton. I finally turned South just before Tower City as the numbers I was seeing were incredible. I watched and listened to geese for about 2.5 hours, but never saw anything landing. Geese were coming from the Southeast in big flocks all high and heading Northwest. This is arguably as many as I've seen anywhere at anytime, but they were intent on getting somewhere and not stopping. I got home just a little while ago and saw geese all the way to the West Fargo exit. I hate to be a quitter, but I was by myself and the prospect of burning a lot of gas for nothing just didn't have much appeal today.


----------



## bighunter

Was just out driving south of town during my lunch break and i couldnt belive how many i saw in just a short time thousands..yesterday i seen a few and today is a little bit different story..I cant wat tell i get out around 3 30 seen lots flying north as well..report how we do tonight good hunting
BigHunter :sniper:

"Wack em and Stack Em"


----------



## diver_sniper

Had a buddy call me this morning, said he saw a flock of 300 or so flying over Moorhead.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Chris Hustad said:


> HUGE migration between Valley City and Jamestown going on right now. My father is heading west and says it's everywhere you look with birds going north. Should be interesting to see it they head back south later today if if they're DL bound.


Heard the same thing from my dad who's working in Jamestown today. He said the geese are everywhere!! Central ND is going to be full by this weekend. With nothing but increasing temps we'll see how many come back south at night the next couple of days.


----------



## cogletree

Here is a link to the NOAA snow line map. The snow line is pretty much gone.

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.php


----------



## Niles Short

From Fargo to Oriska --flock after flock many flying high and north. A majority of flocks are 50 to 200? but a fair share of big ones to string after string thou no matter how you look at it. good luck its finally here


----------



## PSDC

Just got off the phone from the neigbor in south central ND.

He just got back watching over 25,000 geese land in his corn
field. He did a 10 mile drive around Venturia and he figured 
over 500,000 geese in that area alone and more flying 
overhead.

It will be a fun weekend, no gun, but several digital cameras!


----------



## barebackjack

With 50's forcasted for the weekend me thinks the next three days will be the best bet for leading edge birds north of I94.

Judging by the snowline id say DL and west.

So much for stalling out the leading edge 

Canada will have em shortly if they havent already seen a few.

Still got the juvies though


----------



## buckseye

had about 30 minutes worth of large groups of sob's flying over head this morning about 11am... somewhere between venus and mars again porkchop

oh yeah they were headed northwest from here...


----------



## torf

chains of small flocks flying NW over Fargo as i type


----------



## Snowhunter07

Watched constant strings of snows fly north this morning


----------



## bighunter

OMGosh today was prime for central ND.it was unreal i couldnt belive all the geese everywhere u looked they were there..Managed to bring down the first one of the year im pretty pumped nice big mature snow...I Hope it only gets better for the wkend is there stil lalot down in SD..Good Hunting
BigHunter :sniper:

"Wack Em and Stack Em"


----------



## recker

Talked to my buddy in South Dakota tonight and he said they were pouring into Sand Lake this afternoon. I am heading out to hunt Saturday to Monday on our field right off of the refuge. With the warm weather all weekend this might be it except for the juveniles. They only shot one goose in the afternoon as he said they were all just coming into the refuge from way up high. It could be good this weekend I hope.


----------



## chop_05

was out west of alice today, saw an unbelievable amount of birds flying to the northwest, strings of thousands flying in the stratosphere. it was painful to watch them fly north knowing there was nothing i could do to stop them.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Drove from Fargo to Bismark and back yesterday. The skies were full of ducks and geese riding the south wind headed north. The majority were between Dawson and Valley City. Hardly any snow left west of Valley City and not much east neither.

Get em this weekend boys cause they won't be here long! With temps near 60 they will be in Canada before long. Good luck.


----------



## Norm70

Not much of a snow goose hunter but i thought someone could use this info. I was nonstop geese flying Northwest of Oakes. the were about 5 fields with 1,000 to 2,000 birds in them. Though someone could use this info.


----------



## cogletree

I saw several small flocks above Williston late last night. I'm sure it just a random flock or two but it means the leading edge most be getting close to the border farther east.

Let's go get em and help save the tundra!!! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## DJRooster

I saw about 30,000 between Valley City and Jamestown when I drove through there at sundown.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

My dad and uncle had a few flocks fly by yesterday in SE Iowa. there are still a few scattered flocks around. Going out tonight to scout. Going to try one last hunt here in Iowa.


----------



## cogletree

I just spoke to a guide in DeSmet, South Dakota who said that they have about 2 million birds in the Area right now and are planning on continuing to hunt the DeSmet area for several more days at the least. I guess this means we may see another large push in a week or so?


----------



## jpallen14

im live in the lake preston and lake thompson area. there is no way their is even a percent of 2 million birds in that area. there is only about 100,000 or less on sand lake and decreasing as we speak. most of the birds are in north dakota by now.


----------



## diver_sniper

I also talked to a source in De Smet, said there were still plenty of birds around, not 2 million. But enough to hunt. I saw another flock over Fargo today too. The dang things must be everywhere.


----------



## High Topper

Talked with a guy who lives North of De Smet on Spirit Lake.
Estimates about 4-5 hundred thousand still around and on that lake each night.


----------



## justund223

hunted around cooperstown, saw maybe 10,000 birds and every flock was heading south or east?? maybe they'll move better tonight or tommrow


----------



## orrghead16

Dakota boys, don't plan on ending anytime soon.

Watch the long range forecast posted 3/23 on this link:

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-blogs. ... 23&month=3

Still pretty far off, but it looks like there could be a lot of snow. Right now they are looking at a huge blizzard moving through Montana and into S SK and Manitoba. during the first week of April.

There are still a ton of birds to come up your guys way. We have killed about 80 over the past four days of hunting over the dekes between 2 guns in Southern NE. About half juvies and half adults. Everyone has packed it in down here=absolutely great hunting.

There was a little lull once the big push got through, everyone thought it was done. There was a day or two of very few birds, but the younger birds soon followed after everyone decided it was "over." Over the past week we have probably seen about 10K give or take each day migrating. Every flock just wants to kill themselves. Don't make the mistake and pack it in early like everyone down here did.

Good Hunting,
PATRICK OLSON


----------



## jpallen14

just checked the sd snow goose hotline. they said that only 100,000 snows are left on sand lake refuge this morning, and some small flocks remain else were. it said that this will be the last update of the year. im headed up to sand lake refuge for one last shot at them.


----------



## ALLSTAR55

I could not believe it but last night I saw a bunch of 2-3K in central missouri!
Those have to be some slow flyers. Everything else cleared out a week ago.
No, they werent Pelicans!


----------



## Snowgoose1

Near Barton has some snows. Haven't scouted around yet, but that is first I have heard of them so will get out there Monday as busy this weekend.


----------



## goosehunternd

fished devils lake today and saw maybe 1,ooo snows along with thousands of canadians


----------



## flyfishingwa

Snow geese are in the Minot area as of tonight. Seen about 400 total in about 3 flocks flying along Highway 52. They were flying low enough that if I was set up, I could have got a shot off at them. I followed them from Drake to Minot, but never could get a good setup in time for them. Time was about 630PM to about 815PM. I will be out for sure first thing in the morning waiting for them and their friends, who will hopefully follow them, north of town.


----------



## BIGGS

Went for a drive today from grand forks, was planning on going to devils lake and back to scout, but I got to about larimore and saw a flock of a couple thousand so i followed them and watched them land, that was at about 3:30 watched till about 7 as flock after flock ranging from 50-2,500 landed in the same field, probably saw about 20,000 of them, they all took off and headed south high and fast right before sunset. I'll be going after them this weekend for sure.


----------



## tb

HUGE numbers in east central North Dakota tonite.


----------



## ND_duckman

I had to head to NE for a wedding this weekend. I didn't see many SOBs in SD but I did see a few flocks in southern Iowa.


----------



## stevend

there is still large numbers of geese in southern iowa. missouri valley is still staging quite a large number of juvenlie snows and blues. don't give up just yet because they're still coming.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Southern Saskatchewan is covered with geese this morning, snows and canadas. Not many setting down most are on a mission heading west .


----------



## KEN W

The snows are going over Bottineau bigtime.....as far as I can see in every direction the sky if full of snows.They are landing 1/2 from the edge of town.Most are headed NW towards Sask.Wave upon wave going that way.


----------



## flyfishingwa

Seen about 2 - 3 K snows this morning. Some were close enough to take a pop at, most I found were not where I was at. All seem to be heading towards Lake Darling and Kenmare area. Going to head a little NW myself on Tuesday. Should be a little bit better numbers then too since this is the initial wave.


----------



## Zekeland

Road trip down to SW corner...wow!! 

I predict ND will lose 40-50% of their snows if tomorrow is a repeat of what I saw today...


----------



## KEN W

Another wave a couple miles long just went over the house.


----------



## torf

Saw an UNBELIEVABLE number of geese today in east central Nodak. More geese than i've ever seen in my life at one time. An entire section was covered and huge flocks kept pouring in. When half the group got up it looked like tv static. Couldn't get permission for any adjacent fields though. I was very suprised that only one other vehicle spotted this flock as it wasn't far from a heavily hunted area.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

The snow geese have been flying through southern sask. since daybreak
nonstop , at this rate there will be very few left in North Dakota by
the end of tomorrow. Lots of birds coming from Manitoba also heading
straight west trying to get around the snow line.


----------



## jkern

I always get a kick out of the excitement on the net when they move into new areas in the spring. Good to hear that they have crossed the boarder and are in route to making future targets. With any luck the weather conditions will allow them to pull off another big hatch.

BTW...Dakotas, dont worry. Still shooting geese in Nebraska. Not huge numbers of birds, seeing 4-10 flocks per hunt but decoying everything like Canadas. Birds are acting like they havnt heard a shotgun before, comming back 2-3 times.


----------



## orrghead16

Plenty more where these came from. Last couple of days in SE NE.





































Good Hunting,
PATRICK OLSON


----------



## Leo Porcello

Been seeing a lot of snows going straight into Canada. Some come back but most are staying. Most flocks flying over the spread have been tornadoing down for a look. Some have stayed in the decoys. Suppose to get cooler by mid week and a lot of moisture. Maybe some snow/rain mix. Hopefully that will slow them down a little and maybe send some back. Also have been hearing a lot (and even seeing the low flocks) flying betweep 10PM and 1130PM. What seems to be working is getting under a migration path and setting up. Like I said above most flocks have worked my spread which is very small compared to most out there.

Now for what it is worth. This thread has had almost 10,000 views (YES 10,000) in about 3.5 days but there has been a fraction of reports. What am I getting at you may ask????? You guys posting exact towns are NOT helping us guys that are actually spending 100 plus a day in gas looking for the birds (you know scouting and working for the birds). You are however helping the lazy cyber scouters. Once again take it for what its worth.

Be safe and be courteous out there!


----------



## Taxman

We have been hunting between Jamestown and Carrington. Theres 1000's of geese around that area. 4 of us shot 69 geese and 2 banded birds yesterday. Theres a lot of birds in the area. Go Luck :sniper:


----------



## snowbus

Saturday's migration was good throughout the morning, but shut down after 2pm once the wind picked up. Had migrators coming through every 15 minutes from the SE going NW. Was hunting west-central ND and enjoyed the day!

Yes, SK and MB may now have snows, but we have plenty of birds still. SD, NE and IA havs birds too. Plenty of positive posts will show up Monday from ND after everyone's back. Man I love taking naps and waking up to the barking of snows....


----------



## mnbirdhunter

hunted about 30 miles west of fargo this morning and there are hundreds of thousands snows. after the fog cleared up they all took out but saw a couple groups of a few thousand still laying around.


----------



## Neck Collar

Just spent the weekend in Oakes,

Hunted all day saturday and this morning, killed 23 sat, 8 this a.m.

Over half the birds killed were juvies, Lots of hunting pressure in Oakes as the entire parking lot at the hotel was full

saw maybe 10K all weekend, if that..


----------



## Zekeland

This was yesterday afternoon.....








[/URL]

Took a while to find them, it was a crazy sight when I did. Biggest movement I have viewed for sure. Clusters of birds filled the sky. Spent a few hours crusin' the area.

Snowline is non-existent 100, 150 km N of border.

Should be some good reports coming from you guys sittin' under these birds.

7 days left :sniper:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Decoyed 17 Friday, 18 Saturday, and 21 this am sw of Aberdeen. Bird numbers really dropped off after Friday. Heading to ND this weekend.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Was in central nodak yesterday and i have never seen that many birds in a ten mile radius. Not even in sask. We got 80 this morning. Thank god for the fog or we wouldnt have done very well.


----------



## DLT

Yesterday they were pouring through here in hoards. This morning we had fairly dense fog; but even though - - - no sounds of migrating geese.
Our fields are basically vacant; oh yes, there are some isolated potholes of geese and I am sure there will be more late migrating flocks. BUT, the BULK of this migration went through in record time - - - at least the fastest I have ever seen lately. So - - -remember the phrase: " Did you hear the Fat Lady sing?" At least my friend in southern Sask. says we should have. He also heard her sing, since there is no snow line in their area, and those same geese we were looking at are moving north at a rapid pace , the Fat Lady sang for them too!

So, Godspeed you beautiful white birds; we will see you later this fall!!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Hunted west central Iowa today. Windy!!!!!!!!!!! is all I have to say. The wind was blowing around 25 constant to 45 gusts. Saw a few thousand birds but they didn't fly. Just hung around sheet water all day. Had one flock fly by and worked even though we were cleaning up. Man I hate impatient people.


----------



## homesbymarquis

Birds continue to be thru ND...DO NOT GIVE UP b/c everyone says.
I saw them south....locations to be given as we see more, just so Porkchop does not get too mad.

There are still PLENTY around for all in ND! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## USSapper

Birds are around but were very scattered in smaller flocks of 1000 or less. Was out all day today and prolly saw less than 15000 the entire day-the birds were sure dumb in that fog this morning though it was pretty disorientating for myself :eyeroll: very quick one this year for sure for the MAIN migration but there are thousands of smaller flocks that are scattered all over the place that can be easily hunted. Around 50% of the birds we shot today were juvies and our other group 75% were juvies.


----------



## Leo Porcello

homesbymarquis said:


> Birds continue to be thru ND...DO NOT GIVE UP b/c everyone says.
> I saw them south....locations to be given as we see more, just so Porkchop does not get too mad.
> 
> There are still PLENTY around for all in ND! :beer: :sniper:


Trust me when I say I am not the only one that gets mad. I just have the sack to say it.

Did not see as many birds today. We got set up late. Shot like crap but we ended up with 55 and one had a band.

Lots of high fliers. No water equals no stopping. Birds are horny and ready to breed. On the LONGGGGGG journey home say a few trucks with jumpers. All pretty much scratching their heads because they really did not have anything to jump. Like I said. No water No stopping.


----------



## tb

Hunted east central Nodak yesterday, I thought there were plenty of birds.


----------



## Taxman

Four of us hunted 30 miles north of Jamestown sunday until noon. It was foggy but with the set up and location we shot 70 birds, no bands though. We made our way back to MN while it was foggy so I cann't tell you how many birds were in the area but if I had to guess I would say 500,000. 
There was a little snow left but with the warm weater I'm sure the birds will be on the move.
Good luck to all hunters.


----------



## bubolc

Migration Report from the Greater TC area:

1 (one) Juvie snow was spotted yesterday, flying east to west in the afternoon at about 3:30. I think he's staging in a retaining pond near my house.

I'll report back, should I see him again today!

(Sorry Hustad, I had too)


----------



## mallardhunter

Not many geese left in SouthDakota, the only ones that were left are on sand lake.


----------



## buckmaster

A buddy and I went out yesterday morning north east of lake alice, decoying in the fog. shot 33, by 9:30 should have had a few more. Had a red neck collared snow fly right through the decoys and didn't get a shot at it :******: and then to really make us happy, when we left the water they were sitting on we were glassing and saw another collared snow. uke: so we left them out for you guys. Birds are really starting to pour in, probably twice the birds on the roost sunday then there was saturday. saw a couple of good bunches in the edmore, hampden area. Hopefully they will stick around for a little longer, but it dosen't look good for next weekend


----------



## Bruce

Still a few birds here in SD. Juvies decoying like crazy. The party is almost over.


----------



## KEN W

Interesting in that the birds are all over southern Sask. and the season there doesn't open until April 1. :eyeroll:


----------



## zettler

We killed 10 here in CENTRAL ILLINOIS YESTERDAY (see my story "Do the Dew" below. But I feel the Fat Lady sang...


----------



## Zekeland

Interesting in that the birds are all over southern Sask. and the season there doesn't open until April 1.

Here too!!!


----------



## deerslayer80

Sorry to get this out so late. Sunday I went out to the Westhope area and seen well over 250,000 snows on the refuge. The sky was way to clear to have any low flying birds in range but they're definitely there. I haven't been able to get back up there again today, but if it's anything like that last few days I'm sure they're well into Canada by now. I did hear that there is still some hanging around the Lake Darling area. Good Luck Everyone....


----------



## deerslayer80

I'm not sure on how to post pictures so if you want to see some pics of my hunting trip on Sunday click and paste the website below.

http://www.myhuntandfishspace.com/Deers ... /gallery//


----------



## Snowgoose1

Key word being movement. First day I could get out, and the birds I saw first of the morning, as they got up moved from east of Gardena toward Kramer, didn't follow,
2nd flock went that, way, 3rd flock I followed, and they didn't come down.

About 1:30 the new birds in flocks of 3-5K in the area were wandering along same path, with some down in a slough for a bit. SW of Gardena.

Late afternoon seen 2K on slough east of Willow City and 4K packed tight in a tiny pond near Hwy 3, souther border of Bottineau County.

5:00 on lots of birds half mile high and moving NW toward Canada.

1 Ross's goose, banded at Nunavut 8/3/04


----------



## sasklab10

saw my first snows of the year...2 flocks of around 30 birds...flew low over the house..earliest ive seen them here ever


----------



## homesbymarquis

deerslayer80 said:


> Sorry to get this out so late. Sunday I went out to the Westhope area and seen well over 250,000 snows on the refuge. The sky was way to clear to have any low flying birds in range but they're definitely there. I haven't been able to get back up there again today, but if it's anything like that last few days I'm sure they're well into Canada by now. I did hear that there is still some hanging around the Lake Darling area. Good Luck Everyone....





> Deerslayer--NICE PICS!! REFUGE???


----------



## Goose Guy350

Hunted NE SD Friday through Sunday and pulled the spread Monday morning, birds have really declined in those days. Monday saw next to nothing. Buddy called and said they didn't see hardly a thing in central SD either. I think SD can hear the fat lady warming up.

84 birds this spring and no bands and never even saw a collar glassing, guess I have no band mojo


----------



## jd mn/nd

Has everyone quit hunting or what is happening in ND? Are all of the birds gone? Why are guys in NE and MS reporting that they are still hunting and shooting birds and no one in SD and ND are saying anything? Any kind of a response would be appreciated in regards to what is going on, I am not looking for a location, just weather or not there any birds in ND to go out and shoot.


----------



## Dirt Nap

3/22-3/26 Hunted Groton, SD the 22nd and shot 5, hunted Oaks 2 days and didn't get a single shot, and hunted Cooperstown, ND the 25 and shot 80 adults in the fog. We hunted over decoys every day. One day we put out over 1200 decoys (full bodies and windsocks) and didn't get anything to come down and look. The day we shot 80 we only had 48 full bodies out and the e-caller. We could only see about 50 yards in front of us and the birds were all on the deck. As soon as the fog lifted we didn't get anything close to 300yards above us. We drove back the 26th and saw birds north and south of us the entire time. We shot one with a red neck band and a band on the leg.


----------



## Snowgoose1

Fog this morning, with the birds around having no pattern set to get underneath.

WInd, and then birds went with it to Canada. Yesteday they were bucking the wind, today it was zip, and now hard to find even anything flying high.

Good wind that would have provided low flying birds, but they keep skipping through to the Northland.

Will take another look this afternoon.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

shot 20 in the dekes yesterday in SD.







[/URL][/img]


----------



## jmlaport

I hunted in Huron, SD this past weekend with Topgun Guide Service and between the groups we shot over 700 birds in 3 days. :sniper: I would recommend calling these guys if you want to know where the birds are and get a quality hunt in before the end of the season. Very professional group of guys!

Jeff


----------



## Snowgoose1

No big flocks left. Had to look hard to find fe hundred at Upham Refuge, thousand a few miles north near Newburg, and 2-3K in the air just on Canadian side.

Looks like one short season here.

There is less snow north of the border so hard to expect them to come back.

Unless you guys to the south are hiding some good numbers we are down to scraps now.


----------



## bandman

jmlaport said:


> I hunted in Huron, SD this past weekend with Topgun Guide Service and between the groups we shot over 700 birds in 3 days. :sniper: I would recommend calling these guys if you want to know where the birds are and get a quality hunt in before the end of the season. Very professional group of guys!
> 
> Jeff


Jiminy Crickets! Zat's a lot of meat!! 
(Bands? Collars? Pictures?)


----------



## jmlaport

Bandman, we got 3 leg bands, all in the same field, and no neck collars. I am waiting for pictures from one of the guys I hunted with from Minnesota.


----------



## bandman

Rock on! Can't wait to see em'. Congratulations on the South Dakota Massacure!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Strong North winds forecasted for southern Saskatoon as well as snow...3-5 inches expected in Regina. Hopefully it pushes a few back South and stalls the migration for a while.


----------



## Squeeker

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Strong North winds forecasted for southern Saskatoon as well as snow...3-5 inches expected in Regina. Hopefully it pushes a few back South and stalls the migration for a while.


Yep, and I know for a fact that northern Saskatoon received the same as well (Lawson Heights, Silverwood, River Heights neighbourhoods).  

Have had about everything in the last couple of days. Gusty winds, rain, snow, etc. Not much is actually staying though. It melts as it falls onto the ground. It was snowing pretty good this morning in Toon Town, but everything that fell melted once it hit the ground.

For Regina at this point, it is rain, not snow.


----------



## brobones

Since it is not staying on the ground they will only push north ward till they
hit a heavy enough snowline to hold them south till it is time to head to the tundra. They will be fatting up now this is when they put on the most weight.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Still lots of birds reported around Devils Lake, Highway 2.

They're forecasting rain for the next 5 days though.


----------



## bagsmasher

thanks Chris for running a very fine migration reporting forum. You get my vote.
Roy


----------



## goose killer

I am wondering were the juvies are at. They can't all be through yet. I am thinking about heading out this weekend. Wondering if it would be worth it.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

I haven"t seen any juvies in Saskatchewan yet, There are piles of birds
both snows and specs even seen some swans and sandhills, All kinds of ducks also. Very few ross geese in this area and that is a little strange.


----------



## zettler

We still had some Juvies here last week but not many...and the bag contained some Mature birds as well. We even had a flock of about 36 Specks drop in on us too.










Please note it hit almost 80 degrees here on Sunday, March 25!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Leaving in about 5 hours for ND. I'm going to try to catch a few Z's before I drive out so the wind and rain don't blow me off the road. Hopefully I don't drive into any of those washouts :lol: . I'll report what we saw when I get back Sunday.


----------



## mallard

Flash flood warnings for the next few days.


----------



## recker

It is far from over for shooting geese.The big heard moved on Monday while I was in the field. However, I shot 11 geese myself in the morning before I came home to the cities. Yesterday my buddy from Aberdeen shot 13 in two hours in our decoys and would of had 20 if he did not have to leave. The juveniles are still coming through and decoy great. I will be back on Friday off of Sand Lake and will probably get more of the same.They will trickle through for another week or so is my guess from what I have seen in the past.


----------



## barebackjack

Gonna be tough this weekend with all the rain thats fallen, mud mud and more mud, but we need it.


----------



## crewhunting

sorry this is late but we did good this last weekend around oaks North Dakota we started in Brookings and ended up buying a Nodak license but we got them we shot 243 bird they were every were. We got permission on a pond with some sheet water and piled them up shot eighty six the weekend before ended the season with four band and a neck collar.!!!


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Haven't seen any new birds migrating through here for 2 days now, are there any left in North Dakota, Still haven't seen any juvies this fall.
Been fairly cold the past 2 days maybe they are just not moving.


----------



## WARDEN247

I heard there is a huge push of Juvies just north of Jamestown.. Go get em boys!!


----------



## Drakekiller

Talked to some guys that did real good in Wells county.


----------



## Old School Labs

Still enough numbers around DL or close to that area, to make it worth while to make the trip from Colorado? Had personal report that there are quite a few there and heading to Churchs Ferry north.

Mark


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

There are birds there but the weather lately is HORRIBLE. I've talked to a few who got ATV's stuck in the field so in a lot of cases it's walk-in only.

Right now in Bismarck we're covered in ice...odd weather considering it was 81 degrees just 5 days ago.


----------



## bluebill25

i will not be able to nd till the 5th of april . with the cooler weather and north winds do you think there will still b juvies in the northern part of the state


----------



## Leo Porcello

nope


----------



## Drakekiller

Can you say needle in a hay stack. There will be staggered flocks of juvies across the state, with flocks sizes around a thousand birds. Very hard to find. You will have to put on a lot of miles and need some luck. Real important to leave roosts alone! No more Internet scouting this time of the year. No more towns should be posted. You have to hunt them like fall now. Good luck if you except this mission.


----------



## tb

Very huntable numbers in East Cental Nodak yesterday.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

there is still birds in Sodak. We have waiting for the weekend to hunt a large group of birds. Unfortunately, the field the geese have been feeding in has gotten so wet and of full of water that for the past two days the birds have not gone back to the roost. The weather has been prime for hunting and the birds are there, but the damn things wont leave the section. Frustrating.


----------



## bluebill25

so what u r tellin me is that if i want to take the drive i will be putting on a lot of miles in while looking for the few remaining flocks of birds


----------



## tb

northerngoosehunter said:


> Unfortunately, the field the geese have been feeding in has gotten so wet and of full of water that for the past two days the birds have not gone back to the roost. The weather has been prime for hunting and the birds are there, but the damn things wont leave the section. Frustrating.


I saw the same thing last night in Nodak.


----------



## goosebusters

bluebill25 said:


> so what u r tellin me is that if i want to take the drive i will be putting on a lot of miles in while looking for the few remaining flocks of birds


There will be birds, we hunted juvies through the 3rd weekend in April last year. Finding them took a few hundred miles and we even know the areas they tend to hang out in. With this next batch of cold there will be good numbers here for awhile. There are still a few hundred thousand in east central Nodak.


----------



## bluebill25

goosebuster thank you for the advice i really appreciate that. i was really ****** the birds moved so fast through. i know that they are hard to hunt in the main migration without the right weather but it is an awesome sight to see. I think i will still plain on coming thurs. and start at the canada border and work my way to dl and if nothing i will photo some ducks and head back to minn. Not going to be cheap at 2.70 a gallon for gas.


----------



## Sponsy12

Thousands of snows and blues 3-4 miles northwest of the mayville exit on I-29. Thousands of Swans, Canadians, Mallards and Pintails mixed in but they are there, just can't get close to them.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

We still have a few snow here in SD. Got a feild lined up for in the moring. Hopfully I can post up some pics tomarrow after the hunt!


----------



## celebrationmm

Drove thursday morning from Wahpeton to Lamoure (didn't see much), north on Highway 1 to Lakota (found a few concentrated huntable groups along Highway 1 South and North of I-94), and then drove East, North, and West of DL (Very huntable numbers). I was on paved roads most of the time. Hunted with my father on Fri. and Sat. Saw plenty of birds, and took 15 over the decoys for the weekend. We had to walk into both fields because of the precip. After the fog lifted on Saturday, the birds seemed to begin moving North slowly. All in all, a great weekend! Go Get Em.


----------



## nwmngeesenducks

I just drove from MN to Denver on Thur/Fri. Saw huntable #'s in 4 different places in Nebraska.

I think if you put on some miles and get lucky, you could have a real good shoot.


----------



## Neck Collar

Hunted saturday about an hour and a half NW of fargo, four of us shot 85 before noon, wanted to keep hunting but the other guys were all out of shells.


----------



## snowsforlife

Saw three groups over 3K all south of I94. 2 of the groups were about 10 miles east of V. City and the other one, the largst, was 15 miles east of J.town. about 10k i would say.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Hunted ND this weekend and 3 of us killed 72 Saturday was nice and foggy and was our best day killing 49 by 11:00. The rainy sloppy weather forced us to pack up early and most days we were done by early afternoon. We waked in all of our decoys and after being soaked every day Im very sore...but the birds worked so good with some landing and most shots being within 35 yards and flocks of over 1,000 30 yards above me...it dont get no better than that...that made the trip :beer: Oh ya....we ran into a group at the pizza ranch and a guy had a Nodak sweatshirt...any of you guys?
I didnt bring my camera in the field becuase of the weather but heres a couple pics I got with my camera phone...
























Heres sundays whackage....


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Just got back from the ***EDITED***area tonight. Hunted within a 60 mile radius of ***EDITED***Thursday through today. Our group of 4 shot 32 mostly pass shooting, but we did do 1 or 2 sneaks. Our best day was Thursday when we shot 21. We left home at 2:00 AM and got to ***EDITED*** just in time to drive through heavy downpours as it was getting light. Found birds within 30 minutes of driving backroads and had our first bird 1 hr later. Found a good area that had several flocks of 5,000 plus birds within 2 miles of eachother. By that time the rain changed to sleet and snow, and with the 30 mph N wind, birds were flying LOW. Positioned ourselves in a treeline and ditch between flocks and had good shooting, 21 total. Friday was tougher with 11 shot. Saturday was plain out bad with many birds moving to different, hard to hunt areas. 0 birds. Went out this morning by myself because the others were too hungover. There were some great pass shooting opportunities-birds were extremely low and flying into the N wind, but we had to check out of our hotel at 11:00. All in all a great trip. Saw quite a few birds out there. I believe opportunities still exist to get some birds there, they are not all in Canada.


----------



## USSapper

Witnessed lots of birds this weekend but wasnt able to hunt due to Guard weekend. Small flocks everywhere. My hunting may be finished for the next two years :bartime: unless i get out next weekend


----------



## Scaredy-snow

My pops and I shot 17 this weekend in ND. Plenty of birds, however, most were feeding and roosting on the same field - tough to "sneak" the spread in without harrassing those "scareddy snows".


----------



## ND_duckman

Our group shot 25 over the decoys in saturday and only 2 today due to unfavorable conditions. Fields were too wet to get the ATV out so we had to hike everything in...which was no fun after all the rain.

All in all we saw good numbers in east central ND. Get out and get em, thats what the spring season is for.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Shot 19 today in SD. Didnt get the decoys out due to the rain but we still had a good time. It is pretty hard thinking that these are the last geese ill shoot untill September. I dont know what i would do if i was in USSapper's situation.


----------



## USSapper

Start new threads guys, I dont know how many times this has been stated....... Reports Only


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I do not want to start getting delete happy, so please keep this to reports. If someone does post up a non-report, don't respond to it.


----------



## drakespanker12

try the Rugby area i was up there this last weekend and theres still big numbers of birds...last weekend was better there were birds on about every other field last weekend and this weekend there weren't as many but there were still huge concentrations of birds.....only had about an hour to hunt on saturday but i still shot 20 on one sneek....had to work on a race car the rest of the weekend


----------



## drakespanker12

i made my way to bottineau on saturday for a big ol party and on my way up from rugby i seen maybe 500 birds....if that....within about a 20 mile radius around rugby i prob. seen close to 300,000 birds...and that was only about 2 hours of drivin around.....theres also alot of birds around devils lake but good luck huntin em


----------



## Andy Berdan

> any huntable #s by the brookings area just wondering because im heading that way shortly
> ps are u jumping them


There sure aren't many but if you find the right ones you are in business cause they are kinda stupid!

Here are the 19 we killed yesterday!








Still a few mature birds around!


----------



## celebrationmm

Drove home yesterday and saw two very nice feeds North and South Hillboro, West off of I-29.


----------



## bigblackfoot

CuppedAndComitted said:


> Oh ya....we ran into a group at the pizza ranch and a guy had a Nodak sweatshirt...any of you guys


Yeah that was us. We did pretty well this weekend in central Nodak (160). With 115 of them coming on saturday morning. Birds were pretty centralized. We would find them in a little area and there would be good numbers then go 5 miles and nothing. Going to have to put some miles on to find them. With gas a $2.70 its not going to be cheap.


----------



## tb

Current conditions in Devils Lake:

12 degrees F
Wind N 24, Gusts to 30mph
Windchill - 8 degrees F

It will be interesting to see what this does, if anything.


----------



## honker

snow day here in aberdeen

i dont know whats going to happen or how this will affect the birds
anything coming bakc south?


----------



## drakespanker12

have about 6 inches of snow on the ground in SE portion of Nodak....just got off the phone with a buddy from grand forks they only have about 1 inch and got off the phone with my other buddy from rugby and its barely snowing there....a kid from minot told me he just got off the phone with his parents and its sunny but just starting to snow lightly


----------



## JIGN4IZ09

I saw 8 big flocks of birds in SE ND. Is the snow starting to push the birds back south?


----------



## Zekeland

Enjoy the birds !!!!!!

98% of snows took off in last 12 hours....this am.

I guess -15 to -20 is a little too cold....Frozen SOLID!!!!!

One flock high tailing S, another small flock came in for a look and also took off S. That was it all morning :evil:

I would say they will stay S for this week...cold temps for this week


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well I guess the cat is out of the bag. Birds coming back the past 2 days, today was a big day. The birds aren't going south at a high elevation but low enough to dump into any open water. It would've been a great day to be in a water hole.

Weather is supposed to get back into the 40's this weekend and they'll push back north the first chance they get. To be honest, I wish they wouldn't have pushed back south as it could mess with the late season patterns.


----------



## recker

Hunted Saturday to Monday off of Sand Lake.

Saturday a big goose egg.
Sunday on my own I got 6 and should of had alot more. Migrating flocks from the south.
Monday two of us got 20. It was a big migration day from the south.
Talked to my buddy today and said they got like 8 inches of snow last night after I left.With cold weather coming I doubt much will happen until next week. From what I saw yesterday it seems there were still plenty of birds south. Hopefully in a week I can get one last crack at them.


----------



## pineapple

Saw quite a few geese back in NE SD this afternoon. Heading south at low elevations like Chris said. Nice to see them back, lets see how long they stay!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Found a small flock of juvies this morning here in IOWA!!! First time I have ever shot snows in April and mowed my lawn, all in the same week!!!
I'm sure it is truly over now, even though there is a cold N wind today?? The birds did not want to leave. I jumped one pond, shot the two snows, and they flew over the hill to another. Shot the blue on the second.

[siteimg]6754[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6753[/siteimg]


----------



## h2ofwlr

Word to the wise, with single temp lows and the low teens for high on Tuesday and low 20s today, the frost will be in the fields. Guys with stakes will find it very difficult to push their stakes in. Think late Nov hunting conditions...


----------



## Mallard Island

went up to lake alice 4-3-07 close to 100k on the south end, didnt fire a shot EVERYTHING posted solid. A few small flocks flying SE on the way home off 83.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sounds like there's still a ton in the N. section of ND so I don't think as many went into SD as rumored...but there is still birds going south.

Rumor was a large # on Sand Lake...it was empty this morning as of 9 a.m. according to a scouter


----------



## snowbus

A few people I know that were planning on hunting ND this weekend have switched and are hunting SD. I was out last night and 75% of the ducks left, Canadas reappeared, and just a trickle of snows left. My guess is they went south based on the excitement on SD boards. I was hunting south-central ND.


----------



## bandman

North-eastern ND is pretty dead.


----------



## PJ

The boyz in the rainwater basins better get ready!


----------



## Almomatic

PorkChop said:


> Katy Texas


 I thought you guys didn't want towns posted????


----------



## Leo Porcello

:lol: I am trying to turn over a new leaf and help those that don't know how to pick a spot on the map and drive to it. :beer:


----------



## USSapper

setting the dekes in about 2 hours-will report back when finished


----------



## not for hire goose guide

any geese around lake thompson, desmet, or groton areas i will drive about 350 miles for a day hunt so please let me know if it is worth the drive? was there the 27th of march and shot 10 geese over decoys have a spot to hunt south east of sand lake. just need to know if its worth the trip? or are they all north now with this weather i have heard conflicting rumors on three different web sites , that say there is geese flying south then north just a bit confused need a little truth . thanks


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Just got off the phone with two friends who headed up to ND this morning. They haven't seen a bird yet. They are currently NW of Churches Ferry, and have been all around N of 2. I tried to send them in a direction that will have some birds for them. The idiots didn't even bring a mapbook.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

not for hire goose guide said:


> any geese around lake thompson, desmet, or groton areas i will drive about 350 miles for a day hunt so please let me know if it is worth the drive? was there the 27th of march and shot 10 geese over decoys have a spot to hunt south east of sand lake. just need to know if its worth the trip? or are they all north now with this weather i have heard conflicting rumors on three different web sites , that say there is geese flying south then north just a bit confused need a little truth . thanks


Seen 4 fields that were full of snow geese when i was coming back today from willow lake id say i seen close to 200K


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

A friends boss was driving through Nebraska Wednesday, and he said he saw a lot of birds heading south. This guy doesn't hunt snow geese, so he may not know what "alot" is, but he does hunt waterfowl. So it sounds like the birds are definately heading south bigtime.


----------



## TheProffesional

hunted Devils Lake today and had little succes jumping them.We mangaged to scrape out 5 birds and should of had a lot more. There was still plenty of geese around id say at least a couple hundred thousand.


----------



## Gooseman678

I was also out around Devils today for awhile in the afternoon. Hardly any birds around there. We desided to head west over to leads and north of there. Way more birds around there than any other place that we saw. Hopefully be able to get out and try to decoy a few with in the next couple days...


----------



## krsportsman

Shot 25 over the decoys in central SD today! Not many birds but decoyed fairly well!


----------



## USSapper

Birds were around today but very hard to spot with them holding very tight in the wind and the 4 inches of snow on the ground. This migration is SPREAD out as of now


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

My friends are having trouble finding birds in S ND. I don't know if they are not looking close enough or what.


----------



## joebobhunter4

shot 38 in central nd yesterday morning


----------



## TheProffesional

If u werent finding any birds the only thing
i could say is find cut corn fields. They didnt wanna
leave the corn yesterday.


----------



## bud69652

3 of us shot 37 over decoys this evening, birds didn't fly the morning, too cold. There was 4 good feeds of probably 10k around thompson. Get out there and shoot them. Birds definately moved back south from ND considering that 11 of the birds were adults and the amount of birds around right now.


----------



## h2ofwlr

maple lake duck slayer said:


> The idiots didn't even bring a mapbook.


 No arguement there. Hhahahahaaa :idiot:

The S&Bs are scattered all over ND. No real concentrations. A few K here and there, biggest group was 10k. Almost all were adults (98%) which made for tough decoy hunting as they were around for a while and were gunned before in the area already, but shot a banded Ross on Friday, so made the trip worth it. Passed up a couple of easy sneeks as not my style to sneak 'em. Was from CA border to SD border in last 5 days. -15 windchills. 10 for high Tues, and warmest was 22 (Sat). Brrrrrrrr...... Never seen a wind blow from the same exact direction for 5 straight days, min was 10mph(Thurs), most days was 20+ with gusts to 30-45. Had to use the drills today as 4" of hard frost where no snow was.

N of Hwy 2 there is no snow. Further S you go, the more snow there is, S 1/3 most fields are snow covered. LOTS of frozen sheet water near SD border. (good for the farmers and ducks being so dry last year)

Be prepared to do a LOTS of scouting to find them.

My guess is most S&Bs went into southern SD or further yet last Tuesday. Some went North though--S&Bs in the streetlights at 10pm--kind of weird seeing their wings lite up by the lights. But many more went SE coming out of CA. But pockets of scattered geese through out the eastern 1/2 of ND that we had scouted.


----------



## snowsforlife

There are plenty of birds in central ND you just have to find them.
[siteimg]6794[/siteimg]


----------



## Triple B

drove hwy one from the canadian border to cooperstown, didn't see a single snow, over the weekend combed the northeastern corner with a fine toothed comb and only saw two snows.


----------



## mallardhunter

Plenty of geese on sand lake, for some odd reason the geese were being really stupid and sat right next to the road, this was in like 5 different fields.


----------



## bluebill25

got back from sd this weekend and did well. Included in the bag was a neck bandad ross and a double banded 100 dollar reward band. My face is still recovering from the wind though.


----------



## Snowhunter07

plenty of geese here yet, a couple of my buddies and i went out this morning and shot 16


----------



## ProudDrake

There are very good numbers of S&Bs on Sand Lake this AM. Yesterday I drove on highway 10 through McPherson County. The geese were strung out across the entire trip. One flock after the other, from as far south as you could see. I don't know where they were coming from but it was like they had blanketed the area.


----------



## DJRooster

I drove from Devil's Lake to Oakes last night and didn't see a snow goose from DL to Cooperstown but actually saw quite a few from Cooper to Oakes. Suppose to get from 3-8 inches of snow today and tonight! This is getting old!


----------



## barebackjack

There are geese in northern ND.

We're local and we had to put on 150 miles to find em, but they are there. They sit real tight to ice and water and are in real dense flocks when in the field. All adults, and with the cold finding em and hunting em was tough. Managed 45 for the weekend over decoys.

They didnt want to fly, and with little pressure and lots of corn, they would just go over to the next corn field.

BIG flocks of specks in the area we hunted.

This weekend was a prime example of to little pressure.


----------



## goosebusters

There are large concentrations in North Dakota, but like many have already said you need to put on the serious miles to find them. Friday we had 600 miles on by noon driving around Lake Alice and then all the way South towards Oakes. Large Concentrations in the south and you can find definite huntable numbers scattered around central North Dakota. First time I have ever experienced hunting adult birds that pattern like Canadas, using an actual Slough for a roost and then heading out to the feed fields. Managed 23 between two guys on Saturday morning even with a guys truck parked a hundred yards away.

Dress warm, I got frost bite for the first time in my life sitting in the Dekes for 10 hours.

[siteimg]6810[/siteimg]


----------



## goosehunter21

Im begining to think that this cold spell didn't push as many birds out of canada as many are thinking. Just doesn't seem to be any HUGE concentrations


----------



## headshot

> Im begining to think that this cold spell didn't push as many birds out of canada as many are thinking.


I have been shooting SOB's in central Sask since Apr.1. We haven't seen any juvies but the birds stayed right through -20C and no open water. I think the only reason they stayed is because there was no snow left and food was available and there is no pressure on the birds in the spring here. I don't personally know anyone other then my hunting partner that targets white geese in the spring or fall here in Sask. I haven't heard any shots this spring(wal mart parking lot doesn't count) and we have been where the birds were.


----------



## dustin.metz

I was in central Saskatchewan this past weekend and I didn't observe any snow geese. I was in the Quille Lakes region. I did see some snows in the Devils Lake area. Where is the major migration right now?


----------



## headshot

> I was in central Saskatchewan this past weekend and I didn't observe any snow geese


I was a lot west of there and the birds just kept coming in waves. It is warm here today and the forecast is calling for 20C tomorrow. The birds won't stick around for too long.


----------



## jd mn/nd

Well according to the Outdoor News Weekly (printed in MN from a reliable source located in ND) there are a pile of birds in ND mostly located in the central portion of the state and moving north.

Good luck this weekend to all who will be participating in the hunt.

How's the mud now with the melting snow?

Good Luck to all

Later JD


----------



## cbas

mach said:


> Hey dustin and headshot...what is it like for spring snows in Sask I usually go to the East Central part near the Quills..do they get off early in the morning ; do they feed twice a day...is it 4x4 travel/hike in only
> I may want to try it next spring


This is my first year going after these things and I have seen them around central Sask. Heard there were a bunch in fields south of Lake Diefenbaker between Elbow and Douglas Park a couple weeks ago. I also saw a bunch south of Nokomis last Monday.

Not much pressure up here in the Spring.

Fields are like anywhere else in the Spring and they can get pretty muddy. I try to keep the vehicle off of them. In general though the roads are pretty well kept (unless the area was hit with a flood) and I have never had a big hikes. Only problem I have when hunting is trying to find a landowner for permission. While there is a lot of unposted land around where I go, I still like to get permission, and tracking down that owner can be a pain in the *** sometimes.

Most RM's I have dealt with are good at providing maps with the names and sometimes phone numbers of the land owners on them. If there is an area you might be interested in Google to town and see what RM they are in and then try and get a contact number from the Saskatchewan Association of Rural Municipalities aka SARM.

Anyhow what was I saying....

Ya! that hunting is TERRIBLE here  you don't want to trouble yourself LOL!

Um ya


----------



## mach

I know the area south of Nokomis quite well...used to fish near the old bible camp many many years ago near Long Lake..
I lived in good old Regina for three years long long time ago. going o university..Go Riders go!!
Are you using rags, silos or shells and a e-caller...are you in a standup blind or laydown blind.
Anyways I will be up north of Regina on the Yellowhead this fall in Oct.
I will take your advice and not go next spring.


----------



## USSapper

Scattered flocks flying high and north over I94 today


----------



## Snow Hunter

Lots of birds moving North today, the move is on get em if you can. I saw many flocks flying over GF today, I don't think they are going to hold in the state too long, good luck to everyone this weekend. A few of us are going to try and thin the ranks out in the northern part of the state this weekend.


----------



## cbas

mach said:


> I know the area south of Nokomis quite well...used to fish near the old bible camp many many years ago near Long Lake..
> I lived in good old Regina for three years long long time ago. going o university..Go Riders go!!
> Are you using rags, silos or shells and a e-caller...are you in a standup blind or laydown blind.
> Anyways I will be up north of Regina on the Yellowhead this fall in Oct.
> I will take your advice and not go next spring.


Well I am going out with some silo/rag setups I made this week, a lay down blind and a CD + boom box for a caller. This is my first ever season for snows and I've been cobbling some gear together over the past few days. I found this website and thought "what the heck I'll go try them out". I scouted last Monday and after seeing my first tornado I was hooked on these birds. What an incredible sight.

Also I was kidding on the "don't come up here" and I am hoping you were as well . You're more than welcome  . While I am no expert on hunting these things by ANY stretch of the imagination there is no shortage of birds in that area and there doesn't seem to be much pressure on them.

I'm going back out Monday so we'll see how it goes. :beer:


----------



## headshot

Lots of very wary snow geese in central Sask. It seems to be working to our advantage. The bird wil not cross a road unless they are out of range so we have been getting on the upwind side of the fields they are in and when they fly we have been getting a few as they try to gain altitude. Hardest hunting I have ever done though, the birds must know hard hard it is to walk in 8" of sloppy topsoil. :lol:


----------



## northerngoosehunter

still a lot of geese in Sodak.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Lots of snows moving through southern Saskatchewan the last two days
Mostly coming from the southeast not stopping any where near here they are on a mission.


----------



## Zekeland

Another BIG moving day today. Snows over the house all day.

Took 9 over the dekes yesterday. Most headed NW. Specks, specks and more specks :lol: Best action was early evening.

I think they are making up for the extra miles....


----------



## h2ofwlr

Most Snows in SD started moving N on Wed. Migrations from the South on Thursday too, but BIG migrations heading NW on Friday PM, with a ratio of 5 flocks gaining nose bleed altitude heading NW with 1 flock going out to feed where I was. Only saw 1 flock migrating up from the S on Sat while in NE part of SD. I believe 99% are out of SD now. Most snow across SD and ND has now melted in last 3 days. The end is very near for US S&B hunting.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Shot 108 today in central nodak. LOTS flying north but also seen a fair amount coming back south too. How knows with snow geese.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hunted the past 4 days. Migration really started in S. ND on Friday but Sat/Sun was crazy. I saw more birds this weekend then the rest of the season combined. There was a pile coming up from SD.

What's funny is there's no snow, all water is open, it's mid-April and there is a TON of geese that still aren't leaving S. ND. Only 5% of our harvest was juvies since Thursday, Sunday was the first day we actually started spotting them in the flocks.

My highlight I'll never forget. We had THOUSANDS (literally) working our decoys within 60 yards and one goose broke and landed in the decoys just downwind of the blinds. While everyone was looking up, I couldn't stop staring at this old blue on the ground. He finally put his head up....yup, collar. I had to blow the thousands up top, this one wasn't getting away.

How many can say they landed their collar!?!?!?! I'm freakin' stoked!!!

[siteimg]6851[/siteimg]


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ha I would not have thought twice either. Congrats!


----------



## h2ofwlr

You just HAD to up the bar to which we hunters have the reach didn't you? :wink: Gee, I finally get a leg banded Ross last week and then you shoot a collared Blue siting in your decoys. Hey wait a minute.... does that make you a ground pounder for shooting a sitting goose? :laugh:

Congrats Chris. :beer:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Awesome Chris! I had a flock work this year to about 80yrds or so and they would never come closer. As they made there last sweep by a snow appeared with a collar. Never did get a shot at him. I'm so freakin jealous.

Maybe next year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

h2ofwlr said:


> you shoot a collared Blue siting in your decoys. Hey wait a minute.... does that make you a ground pounder for shooting a sitting goose? :laugh:
> 
> Congrats Chris. :beer:


FYI - I gave him a chance...he might've gotten up 5 yards at best but did the shortest helicopter of his life to the ground. There was so many birds working I had to wait a good 5-10 minutes before I could go verify what I shot. I could care less if I pulled the trigger the rest of the year.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Yup, I know the feeling when lots of geese are close, I had 5k S&Bs over me at 20-35 yds 5-6 times (same flock) the day I got my banded Ross, and never pulled the trigger. I was looking for collars. Never saw one.  I could have easily killing several of them at any pass of the flock, but then they would have known I was there and not given me several more opportunities to expose themselves to me at low range with the low sun behind me brightly exposing their necks.

Again congrats


----------



## Vandy

About time Chris!!!! I was thinking for a while you would have to come hunt with Charlie and I to get your first collar, he and I have had a real run of luck. I am very happy for you. Thank you for posting the pic and sharing it with us!!!!


----------



## PJ

I wouldn't have believed it if I wasn't there. Awesome! A fun weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Love the signature PJ.

If there's shortnecks in the air....BELIEVE. 8)


----------



## Snow Hunter

Congrats on the collar Chris, it is about time!!! I would have done the same thing and called the long shot so I could wack the collared bird.


----------



## Field Hunter

I would have shot him on the ground and then called the shot.


----------



## dblkluk

> I would have shot him on the ground and then called the shot.


Ditto.. :lol:


----------



## joebobhunter4

dblkluk said:


> I would have shot him on the ground and then called the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.. :lol:
Click to expand...

exactly my thought...


----------



## Rick Acker

Prop's Chris...Put that one in the freezer! :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Well done Chris. Glad to see you have the opportunity to give Rick some business. :wink:

Chris


----------



## Goosepride

That's it...

I'm either hunting with Chris or the boys in GF!


----------



## bandman

Congrats and a great story! :beer:
**Good thing you didn't miss is all I have to say** :wink: 
You would be losing lots of sleep and trying to explain yourself over and over to the guys in the dekes. :lol:


----------



## bandedgandr

I thought this was reports only? Well then, I got one too!


----------



## h2ofwlr

So have the geese totally flown the coup in ND? Or are there still huntable #s in ND?

Speaking of reports... over decoys in SD last Sat.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

bandedgandr said:


> I thought this was reports only? Well then, I got one too!


Nice! I love cornfield that look like that, easy to hide in.

Given the fat lady has about sung in terms of the big migration in the states, I figured relaxing the reports policy and having some fun with the end of the season.

By next weekend, Canada will have the vast majority of the birds and it'll be stragglers only left.


----------



## Zekeland

Chris, nice end to a crazy migration this spring :beer:

Not many birds sticking around these parts. Had a great one this morning....2 guns, 40 birds by 11:00am. The early morning action was ridiculous!!! Only 3 juvies.

My first collar spotted this morning...at 20 yards on a Ross :eyeroll:


----------



## Gooseman678

Zekeland- I bet that was a hard bird to pass up on....


----------



## ND_duckman

Zekeland said:


> My first collar spotted this morning...at 20 yards on a Ross :eyeroll:


At least we know that there is still some collars left out there!!! :beer:


----------



## tb

Gooseman678 said:


> Zekeland- I bet that was a hard bird to pass up on....


Nobody said he did!! (and I know the Canda regs).


----------



## h2ofwlr

2nd request, anybody seeing S&Bs in ND yet? Or have they all headed north of the border? Meaning is there huntable #s left in ND?
I'm not looking for your Honey Hole info, just some general reports is all to determine if a trip up the ND this weekend would be a waste of $500 worth of gas. If not willing to post up, you can PM me too. Thanks.


----------



## mallardhunter

I heard there is still some around the aberdeen area that are still huntable, just have to get out and fine them.


----------



## goosebusters

H20 there are birds around, found the juvy motherload tonight, wasn't easy though. Hoping that the guide that leases out the land will move the birds my way. :lol:

I'm talking around 20,000 being completely realistic, my friend scouting with me had never hunted in the spring before was throwing numbers out like 250,000 and I had to chuckle because I have seen that many birds, it is not something you forget or even take lightly. The field was loaded, not _that_ many though.


----------



## Scaredy-snow

Well, while Hustad was baggin' a collared blue(congrats!), my dad and I were frantically scouting. Did not expect to see that many geese in ND. Lines and V's as far as you could see in all directions on Sun. All north-bound. We sorted through ND, driving for six hours without finding any on the ground!
Ended up somewhere in CA. No more magazine extentions and no more Rossies :-? Shot our limit on Mon. and then shot our limit again on Tue. before 9a.m. T'was awesome! One band  
I'm done :beer:


----------



## goosebusters

As I posted up earlier, found the Juvy motherload and apparently not all were young birds. I got my first snow band and it is at least a 12 year old bird, banded in Kentucky 2-18-1996. We got 58 between 2 guys, too bad we couldn't of had more guys along we could have pounded them even harder.

[siteimg]6906[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6907[/siteimg]


----------



## cbas

Very nice. How many decoys were you using Goose?


----------



## goosebusters

Around 200-230 Small spread because we drove my car to save on gas. I am excited still, except I can't believe how long it takes to clean that many birds, how do you guys go out and shoot 100 birds a day and still have time to clean em, scout, and sleep?!?


----------



## h2ofwlr

Set up a assembly line and clean away-make sure to leave the wing on. There is a topic soemwhere on the site on how to clean them fast.

Sleep? what is sleep when there is 14 hr of sunlight? :rollin: lucky to get 5 hr a night.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/birdcleaning.php

I'm going to update it this summer to include the "Nebraska Method" that I learned from JD. While this method is fast, Nebraska perfected it by pealing the skin around the neck and back....then cutting down the sides of the spine....then ripping the neck and the guts out by the neck. I'll take pictures of this and will post up when the article is complete.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Congrats on the band busters! Next time you need an extra gunner shoot me a PM! I have no problem traveling!


----------



## KEN W

Chris Hustad said:


> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/birdcleaning.php
> 
> I'm going to update it this summer to include the "Nebraska Method" that I learned from JD. While this method is fast, Nebraska perfected it by pealing the skin around the neck and back....then cutting down the sides of the spine....then ripping the neck and the guts out by the neck. I'll take pictures of this and will post up when the article is complete.


We have been cleaning birds that way for years.....just peel the skin off the back and cut under the shoulder blade bones....pull apart.


----------



## cbas

I actually hang my carcases for a min three days so what I do in the field is cut them just under the breast, reach in and pull out the guts leaving an open cavity. This enables it to cool quicker. If it's a hot day I pop a feel ice cubes in the carcase.

Then again with a 100 birds this might not be an option for you. Works for me with the few I get now and again.


----------



## h2ofwlr

FYI The reason the old timers NEVER gutted them is then the flies can get at them. They hung the waterfowl (whole) on the north side of the barn or shed at least 6' up so dogs and other critters could not jump up and get to them. But most of this was Fall hunting and early winter, so a lot cooler too than this time of year with 14 hrs of day light and 60s for highs. But even 3 days of hanging the meat is much better as it ages it (just like hanging beef or venison).

If you like frost burn free maet, freeze the bird whole and uncleaned. The feathers keep it from getting freezer burn. Just thaw it out, clean it up and you have zero freezer burn 6 months later, a great way to have waterfowl year around.

:beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

An easier way is to just make sure your breasted out meat is completely surrounded with water...squeeze out all the extra air, and no freezer burn.


----------



## Maverick

> Sleep? what is sleep when there is 14 hr of sunlight? lucky to get 5 hr a night.


There's a whole lot of tuth there!!! Come spring season, I get more sleep during my work week than I do the weekend!


----------



## barebackjack

I also hang mine for several days. Makes those old tough shoe leather adults a little more tender. Plus, they clean alot easier as well.


----------



## mallard

Maverick said:


> Sleep? what is sleep when there is 14 hr of sunlight? lucky to get 5 hr a night.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole lot of tuth there!!! Come spring season, I get more sleep during my work week than I do the weekend!
Click to expand...

I go back to work to relax  .


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Isn't that the truth. I need a nap on Sunday and a good night's sleep to be ready for Monday. This is where I get slammed by the old guys, but 29 sure isn't like it was at 21!!! :lol:


----------



## snowkiller

REPORTS ONLY :beer: TONS geese in ND 229 today 4 guys thanks farmers HEAD WEST


----------



## headshot

We got permission for a field that is holding 10k+ SOB's. We finally have some nasty weather, fog,rain and cold. It's shaping up to be a bad day to be a snow goose. :sniper:


----------



## ringnek

Chris Hustad said:


> Isn't that the truth. I need a nap on Sunday and a good night's sleep to be ready for Monday. This is where I get slammed by the old guys, but 29 sure isn't like it was at 21!!! :lol:


 Hey Chris, we drove all night Sat after work to get to ND for one more hunt. Got there before sun up so took an hour to sleep in the truck then went looking for geese. Found some so then had to find a field and set up. Hunted all day Sun and Mon but pulled the spread 10 am Tues to get back to work. The last thing mark did before we left was take a picture of the birds making the number 61. I said to him we have more there than that and he replied that it wasn't for the number of geese but for my birthday later this week :beer:


----------



## ringnek

Was hoping for a 4 wheeler for my birthday so I wouldn't have to carry the decoys in but that didn't happen. Maybe next year!


----------



## joebobhunter4

shot 126 today with 2 of my buddies in central nd


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Found a flock of about 1000 juvies to hunt in the morning in East central SD. Hopfully the thunder storms dont mess things up to bad. Will post the result tomarrow, after the hunt.


----------



## welders

Got back from Jamestown area late last night. Found a good concentration of juvies and put the hurt on them, 230 geese for three guys on Friday and Saturday over 300-400 decoys. Best decoying in the spring we've ever had. Very muddy with the rain every night. Had to bring everything out w/ atv. Could have hammered them again Sunday but two clowns from West Fargo set up two dozen decoys on our roost pond in the fog on Saturday and shot them as they tried to return. Guess what, most of the geese left. We had permission on most of the land around the roost and the roost itself. Unfortunately, the roost quarter wasn't posted. When I confronted them, they claimed they didn't think it was a roost and that it wasn't posted, and even if it was a roost the birds could be gone at anytime. Then I asked them if they knew what the land owner would think of them hunting right on the roost and they decided to leave, but the damage had been done. Still was a heck of a shoot, and to be honest, I don't know what we would have done w/ another 100 or more birds.


----------



## USSapper

friday, found 4k on the ground end saw a decent group saturday night


----------



## Zekeland

What a day....5 guns, 70 birds

.....and


----------



## mallard

We had 20k+ in the area I hunt (You know where Chris).Unfortunately some kids from West Fargo thought that setting up a water spread for juvies was a great idea uke: .On saturday evening there was not a bird to be found.Thanks a lot roost busters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Not much you can do about it now but scout another area.

Stay Positive - hunting is supposed to be fun.


----------



## tb

mallard said:


> Unfortunately some kids from West Fargo thought that setting up a water spread for juvies was a great idea uke: .


You need to contact Doc Brown and Marty McFly. See if you can borow their time machine and teleport yourself back to Saskatchewan circa 1972. If I'm correct, it was illegal to hunt geese within 100 meters of any water. But when you're there remember, your own water spreads will be illegal too, not just someone else's.


----------



## KEN W

You still can't hunt within 400 meters of any refuge in Sask.


----------



## headshot

> You still can't hunt within 400 meters of any refuge in Sask


What defines a refuge? I always hunt in a field that borders a DU managed nesting area. I have hunted with the CO there too. It is one of the best places I hunt because no one "busts the roost" I am not 100% positive but I am sure with landowner permission you can hunt "all" private property no mater who owns or leases any adjacent property. With the exception of bait fields used to keep the geese out of the farmers crop and even then you can get permission from Serm. I may be wrong but the landowners I know do not let "the man" tell them what they can and cannot do on their own land. This is definately a grey area for me, I am looking forward to hearing other's opinions. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

headshot said:


> You still can't hunt within 400 meters of any refuge in Sask
> 
> 
> 
> What defines a refuge? I always hunt in a field that borders a DU managed nesting area. I have hunted with the CO there too. It is one of the best places I hunt because no one "busts the roost" I am not 100% positive but I am sure with landowner permission you can hunt "all" private property no mater who owns or leases any adjacent property. With the exception of bait fields used to keep the geese out of the farmers crop and even then you can get permission from Serm. I may be wrong but the landowners I know do not let "the man" tell them what they can and cannot do on their own land.  This is definately a grey area for me, I am looking forward to hearing other's opinions. :beer:
Click to expand...

They are all listed in the Hunting Guide.They have signs saying no hunting within 400 meters.DU projects aren't refuges.


----------



## headshot

> They are all listed in the Hunting Guide.They have signs saying no hunting within 400 meters.DU projects aren't refuges.


Thanks for clarifying that for me. So what's the deal with the DU areas? Can I hunt these in the fall? Most of the signs on them say foot traffic only from April to Sept. Sorry to be asking all these questions here but the CO in this part of the world is about as useful as t!ts on a bull. I can never get a straight answer from him and I usually end up more confused and worried about how some "liberal" appointed, whack job is going to interpret the law to thier advantage. Canada is a great place to live but our political system is more then a "little" out to lunch.


----------



## Madison

We should change the title of this thread to:

"2007 Spring Snow Goose / WHATEVER ELSE COMES TO MIND"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

At this point the vast majority are in Canada and what's left behind is for the hardcores still hunting when the fish are biting. 

With so many people uptight about this and that there's nothing wrong with closing the reports out with some fun.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Talked to some guys in MB today that were hunting. They did see a fair amount of birds - lots of high flyers. They were able to bag 20 geese during the hunt.


----------



## goosebusters2

We went out today in north central North Dakota and shot 50, mostly juvies, saw a lot of birds pushing north.


----------



## USSapper

Saw 5 flocks moving north yesterday


----------



## Mr. Lee

Chris,

CONGRATULATIONS on the collared goose!

That unreal that the one goose that landed was collared. I glassed a ton of geese this year. I only saw five collars and 4 of them were in one flock.

My best estimate is that only 1 in 5,000 has a collar.


----------



## h2ofwlr

That banded Ross I shot a few weeks ago (see page 11) was a Male hatched prior to '06, as it was an adult that was banded last Summer near Wolf Creek, Nunavut.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

h20fowler what is the # on your band? I shot a Ross that was banded in the same place and was banded last summer also. Band number was 1707-63898, maybe yours is close numerically?


----------



## h2ofwlr

None of the #s come remotely close.

Have you figured out where Wolf Creek is yet?


----------



## Snow Hunter

h2ofwlr said:


> None of the #s come remotely close.
> 
> Have you figured out where Wolf Creek is yet?


The Collared Ross I shot this spring was also from Wolf Creek. It was banded at the mouth of the Wolf Creek as well. Banded in 2005 and hatched in 2004 or earlier. Wolf Creek is on the northwest side of Hudson Bay. I Believe Arivat is the closest town. This is about where it is, image from google earth
[siteimg]6965[/siteimg]


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Thanks snow hunter.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We hunted Saturday and Sunday south of I-94. I put on a lot of miles Wed. and Thurs. and only found 6 huntable spots where only 3 were within striking distance of each other. Good shoots and I'm hanging it up for the year although there still are some small pockets left.

Overall it was a fun season for me, I got out 13 days in ND. We had action every time out, some better than others and got 3 banded birds. My first collar of course, and the first reward band I've ever seen. We're band jinxes so I'll take 'em when they come. I hunted with 16 different guys, some for the first time, some on accident, some of the same. Twice I came across guys scouting the same primary field as us....instead of confrontations we approached them each time to hook up together....both times they were regulars and members of Nodak Outdoors (small world). Both were good hunts and hunters who I'd hunt with again. I stopped caring about the number on the ground this year compared to previous years and it was the most enjoyable season ever. I got a lot of footage on tape and I'll try to get a lot of trailers out this summer of the next DVD.

Since there was a lot of talk about bands, I'll tell you the coolest band story I know. If you've seen the 4 Seasons DVD, it's that band that was shot during the early season (Madison saying, "...A little bling bling)....anywho.

Some guys who I hunted with for a few years from Pine City, MN came out for the early season to hunt with us in ND in 2004 I believe. It was the second week of the early season, and they shot a band the weekend before. The next day in S. ND which was 350 miles away they shot another banded goose with me. It turns out that both bird bands were consecutive numbers, and were banded together near their hometown of Pine City, MN that summer. So what are the odds of a goose that left it's flock in far E. MN, flew 350 miles west (into an area with around 1500 geese), and come into our decoy spread that they shoot just a couple months later??? Pretty cool.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thats nucking futs!!!!! If that happend to me I think I would get chills or some kind of weird feeling. I did shoot a banded honker 10 years on the nose that it was banded but to shoot consecutive #s that far away is freaky!


----------



## cgreeny

that is crazy, 2 years ago i did shoot 2 banded blues from the same bunch and they were 7 numbers apart, but 350 miles between each band is wild.


----------



## bandman

That's an amazing story and it would be awesome to have them 2 birds mounted together in full flight.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Due to my Piimping thread I received a PM about possibly hunting yesterday. Mallard said he would try to find some birds. He found a few and I think we finally made the decision to hunt about 11PM. He told me to meet him at 4AM. That meant I had an hour to get my gear, gas the truck and hit the road. No sleep for me. Met Mallard and we get to the field Starts raining pretty good which is always a joy. Especially when you have all waterproof stuff on and somehow your shirt and boxers end up soaking wet. He said we could probably manage a 20 bird shoot from what he saw. Well I guess around 9AM we had a little over 20 on the ground. He decided to go scout and I stayed in the spread. About 10 mins after he left the birds started coming in for another 15 to 20 mins. When he got back there was 42 on the ground. One of the first things out of his mouth was "What happened your left side is covered in blood) Here is a picture from the morning:










Then we decided to hunt another field in the afternoon. Got permission and we put another 41 down. We shold have taken a few other flocks but we did not (my fault as I did not call it) Here is a picture of us with all the birds:










I can't say THANK YOU enough to you Dean! We have been talking about hunting for a few years and it was worth the wait! I truely had a fantastic time and I know I could say that even if the birds did not work us. Only two bummers of the trip. First was picking up a bird and the leg bone went into my hand and injected some feathers into me. I think there is still something in there. I will give it a few days to see if my hand starts changing colors or something. The second thing was after being up for 43 hours I had to say goodbye and make the long drive back. Just before I got back into Minot my eyes were pretty dry and I think either my vision was blurred or I blanked out. Anyway all I remember was openning my eyes and seeing two deer in front of me. I screamed ( :lol: ), hit the brakes and the deer on the right barely made it out of the way and I am still scratching my head as to how the one of the left did not get hit by the front of my truck or how it did not run into the side door. Either way thank you God for guiding me through! I was pretty awake for the rest of the drive!
All the birds I took were pretty fatty except for one blue. I could barely get the skin ripped open and when I did it smelled like old potted meat???

Thanks again Dean for the invite! I definitely learned some new tricks and got to hunt a new way that I think will be the way I do it for now on. Also I have never seen anyone pull a sled so fast. At first I thought you were running.

This was my last hunt for this spring. It was a great one and the main reason would be the people I got to hunt with: DBLKLUK, HAMMERHEAD, YOOPER, LESSERLOVER1, TANGO69, MULEYS&HONKERS4LIFE, COMBS, SMECKLE, WINDJAMMER, and my FATHER IN LAW. Due to the weather and distnaces driven I was not able to get two of my daughters Marcellina or Gabriella out so I guess they will have to be my main partners this coming early honker season!

Hope everyone had a great spring as well!

Till next spring!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Looks like you had a great time. Wish I could have gotten out again this year. I may have to start looking for a job up there with my new business degree I will be getting in a week.


----------



## bandman

Nice pics and great hunt. I'm jealous!
Sounds like a nice battle wound you got there. :wink:


----------



## snowbus

PC - nicely done and as always...I like the stories that go with your hunt. I was close to sending you a message to see if I could tag along, but chose not to. I had a feeling you would have a good one - you did last year with your daughter late in the season too. Thanks for the pictures and a positive note to finish the season.


----------



## Leo Porcello

snowbus said:


> PC - nicely done and as always...I like the stories that go with your hunt. I was close to sending you a message to see if I could tag along, but chose not to. I had a feeling you would have a good one - you did last year with your daughter late in the season too. Thanks for the pictures and a positive note to finish the season.


Next time shoot me a PM. I was invited on this hunt and I don't ask if others can come when I am invited. However I hunt a lot by myself due to my schedule so another person to come along is usually always welcome so get in touch with me next season! :beer:

I was really excited to get Marcellina out again this spring and bring Gabriella on her first hunt. But at their age everything has to be perfect. Birds don't mater but weahter and distance do. It just didn't work this spring. Probably the only downer of this spring.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Right on PC and mallard! Mallard's usually good to keep going into May and a good call to get.

I'm taking down the reports from the top, I'd like to end it on a good note.

For those still out.....RIGHT ON! Otherwise it's time to start rebuilding for the fall in the offseason. Only 5 months until Saskatchewan! :lol: 8)


----------



## bandman

Chris Hustad said:


> Otherwise it's time to start rebuilding for the fall in the offseason.


Man, that's gotta good ring to it and it can't come soon enough!! :thumb:


----------



## djleye

Mallrd can definately scout 'em out!!!!! Great job guys!! :beer:


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER

> You need to contact Doc Brown and Marty McFly. See if you can borow their time machine and teleport yourself back to Saskatchewan circa 1972. If I'm correct, it was illegal to hunt geese within 100 meters of any water.


You must have a good memory. That was the "pit only" regulation and it only applied to the zone in the Kyle - Cabri - Leader area. It was off the books by 1973. Interestingly, the Sask. season for snows/Ross' geese didn't open until well into October back in the 70's.


----------



## tb

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER said:


> You must have a good memory. That was the "pit only" regulation and it only applied to the zone in the Kyle - Cabri - Leader area. It was off the books by 1973. Interestingly, the Sask. season for snows/Ross' geese didn't open until well into October back in the 70's.


We must both be right, because I know we stayed a night or two in Leader and then we stayed in Kindersley or Kerrobert. We were hunting specklebellies and canadas. It was late September and I know we didn't hunt snows.


----------



## goosehunter21

djleye said:


> Mallrd can definately scout 'em out!!!!! guys!! quote]
> 
> That he can..I don't know of anyone else that can name every little pot hole in the eastern part of ND by name!! Not only can he scout em :beer: he is a great guy to hunt with


----------



## Leo Porcello

goosehunter21 said:


> he is a great guy to hunt with


No doubt about that!!


----------



## mallard

goosehunter21 said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mallrd can definately scout 'em out!!!!! guys!! quote]
> 
> That he can..I don't know of anyone else that can name every little pot hole in the eastern part of ND by name!! Not only can he scout em :beer: he is a great guy to hunt with
Click to expand...

  I better not let all of this go to my head.


----------



## djleye

If it does Dean, we will be sure and bring you back to reality!!!! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

djleye said:


> If it does Dean, we will be sure and bring you back to reality!!!! :wink:


Just give him a coke and a smoke, he'll be good. 8) :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Never seen anyone down that many diet cokes in my life and I saw some rapid fire cig smoking as well. :beer:


----------



## mallard

PorkChop said:


> Never seen anyone down that many diet cokes in my life and I saw some rapid fire cig smoking as well. :beer:


I drink it for the caffein, I was tired.I will have to switch to the energy drinks like red bull  .


----------



## windjammer

It was definitely a pleasure (it might be pushing it but could also say "honor") to hunt with you on your turf Leo! That week went wayyyyyyyy too fast. Definitely memories I will never forget. Especially that hug we shared in that snowy cornfield by hotpants' house.

P.S. I didn't want to get too fancy and show you my rapid fire cig smoking, I'm more of a slow burn kind of guy. Just like I like my blues music, it's all about the sloooooowwwwwww burn baby!


----------



## Leo Porcello

I still can not get over hot pants. Whoooaaaaaaaaaa

You better start planning for next spring. It will be even better!!

Dean I don't think Red Bull is your style. I think you should go with ROCKSTAR!!! :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter13

> Otherwise it's time to start rebuilding for the fall in the offseason


Couldnt agree with you more. Told myself I would wait until a month to go to buy new decoys and calls. That went well, bought a Zink Power Hen tonight and put three boxes of full bodies on lay away. I figured lay away wasnt breaking my oath because they wont be fully paid until a month to go, thats legit right? Get ready for the fall boys! :lol:


----------



## cgreeny

[siteimg]7030[/siteimg] 
here is the pic from the last hunt of the spring.


----------



## USSapper

Internets has been down a while for me so I forgot to post that my buddy saw two flocks of a hundred or so standing on the road last week


----------

